# Favorite NARS products for WOC



## lilchocolatema (Nov 1, 2007)

Since we know Nars is soooo WOC friendly,* what are your faves from the line*?  We all love the blushes of course, but feel to re-list them anyway!

My faves...
-Caiberia Lip Laquer (Rich Brown)
-Giza lipgloss (very neutral)
-Albatross Blush as sheer Highlighter
-All "Night" series eyeshadows
-Pink Panther Creme shadow duo
-Taj Mahal, Exhibit A, Crazed and Taos Blushes

I went to Sephora yesterday and wrote down a bunch of gorgeous colors that I plan to buy at Neiman's tomorrow.  Have you all seen these??

Dolce Vita lipstick
Blonde Venus Lipstick
Tuttu Frutti Lipstick
Luster Blush (looks like a great highlight)
Cheynne and Balthazar eye shadow duo's are SO hot!!!!  Can't wait to get them!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

oh my! i have so many faves  i dunno where to start! k, off the top of my head:

lipsticks:
red lizard 
dolce vita 
viridiana (new)
shanghai express
veracruz
casablanca


lip gloss: 
rose birman
positano
gothika
moon fleet
rose gitane (new)
indian red
daredevil
pampa


lip lacquer:
zou zou
hellfire
butterfield 8
medea
eros

blush:
sin
angelika
taos
mounia
silvana
outlaw

multiples:
south beach
cannes
sumatra
palm beach


e/s duos:
cheyenne (new)
balthazar (new)
underworld
surabaya
rated r
persepolis
sundance
kalahari
blade runner
mediteranee
habanera
demon lover
cleo 
caravaggio

velvet matte lipstick pencils: 
walkyrie
calliope
forbidden red
damned
bahama

the glitter pencils, eyeliners, the "night" shadows i.e night flight, night breed, night fever..

i could go on and on but i'm too lazy to get up and look in my stash


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Ohh, NARS is the *only* other h/e line I would spend money on (aside from the ONE Chanel Glossimer I own - Unity).  
I still prefer the pigmentation and quality of MAC any day over NARS but some of my favs are:
Surabaya e/s duo
Crazed, Torrid and my every day HG, Deep Throat blushes.  I think I want to try a really pinky pink one, but not Mata Hari which I found to go on ashy on me. 
I also liked their loose powder. 
I'm looking forward to getting the new Dolce Vita set with the Lovejoy/Albatross duo. I also heard about a Torrid/Albatross duo but it's a Neiman Marcus exclusive.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Lip Gloss: Metis, Hustler
Lip Laquer: Butterfield 8, Cabiria
Blush: Nirvana, Exhibit A, Taos, Angelika
Face Powder: Mountain
Eye liner: Area


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I'm so embarrassed! I only have NARS Taj Mahal and that's it! I so love this line and am slooowly building up my collection. This list will certainly help me with the "must haves"!


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I have not tried too much of Nars, but whatever I have tried, I love. I just got the set with Albatrouse/blush with Dolce Vita lipgloss, I lovee it. I also have the Laguana Bronzer/Orgasam Blush duo, which I love. I want to try there eyeshadows, I am sure I will love it.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I think I'm going to have to get the Dolce Vita set for my friend, she's NC40. I tried the Albatross blush on her and it made her glow.

That is, of course, after I get one for myself. BAM!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Foundation Primer

Oil Free Foundation for ANYBODY, it looks beautiful when applied with your fingers.

Blushes:
Crazed
Luster
Taj Mahal
Lovejoy
Mounia
Crazed
Exhibit A
Albatross highlighting powder
Cactus Flower creamblush
Lokuom creamblush
Guele di Nuit creamblush

Lipsticks:
Sexual Healing
Promiscuous
Dolce Vita
Fire Down Below
Red Lizard
Funny Face
Colette (disc)
Cabaret (disc)
Kink
Honolulu Honey
Christina
Zanzibar (disc)

Lipglosses
...I don't really care for their scent or the texture of most of them, but the ones I do like...
Scandal I LOVE THIS
Babe
Frisky Summer
Dirty Shame (disc? i think...)
Boogie Nights
Bad Education (new)
Dolce Vita (new)
Hustler 
Sunset Strip

Eyeshadows:
Petula (cream)
Savage (cream)
Night Series shadows
Lola Lola
Emmanuel
Fuji
Rated R (duo)
Misfit (duo)
Key Largo (duo)
Bohemian Gold (duo)
Caravaggio (duo)
Brazil (duo)
Underworld (duo)
Liquid Sky (disc)
China Blue
Cyprus
Voyage

I also love
Borneo lip liner
Kenya lip liner
Cruella velvet mat pencil
Bahama velvet mat pencil
Damned VMP
Betina VMP
Cafe con Leche VMP


I think I just love NARS...period.


----------



## darlingbabygirl (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I'm such a NARS whore. Haha here are the products I recommend,

Blush: Desire, Orgasm, Deep Throat, Torrid, Outlaw, Lovejoy, Luster, Sin, Taos, and Sertao.

Lipgloss: Sweet Dreams, Babe, Giza, Turkish Delight, and Chihuahua

Lip Laquer: Baby Doll, Capucine, and Chelsea Girls

Duo Eyeshadow: All About Eve (The best highlighter for me lol)

NARS loose powder is the best.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

My faves.....
e/s duo: Madrague
e/s: Fuji & Night Porter
l/s: Barbarella
l/l: Fantasia
l/g: Chelsea Girls

*FYI:* If you haven't done your shopping yet, you might want to order from Sephora during their 20% off sale.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Foundation Primer

Oil Free Foundation for ANYBODY, it looks beautiful when applied with your fingers.

Blushes:
Crazed
Luster
Taj Mahal
Lovejoy
Mounia
Crazed
Exhibit A
Albatross highlighting powder
Cactus Flower creamblush
Lokuom creamblush
Guele di Nuit creamblush

Lipsticks:
Sexual Healing
Promiscuous
Dolce Vita
Fire Down Below
Red Lizard
Funny Face
Colette (disc)
Cabaret (disc)
Kink
Honolulu Honey
Christina
Zanzibar (disc)

Lipglosses
...I don't really care for their scent or the texture of most of them, but the ones I do like...
Scandal I LOVE THIS
Babe
Frisky Summer
Dirty Shame (disc? i think...)
Boogie Nights
Bad Education (new)
Dolce Vita (new)
Hustler 
Sunset Strip

Eyeshadows:
Petula (cream)
Savage (cream)
Night Series shadows
Lola Lola
Emmanuel
Fuji
Rated R (duo)
Misfit (duo)
Key Largo (duo)
Bohemian Gold (duo)
Caravaggio (duo)
Brazil (duo)
Underworld (duo)
Liquid Sky (disc)
China Blue
Cyprus
Voyage

I also love
Borneo lip liner
Kenya lip liner
Cruella velvet mat pencil
Bahama velvet mat pencil
Damned VMP
Betina VMP
Cafe con Leche VMP


I think I just love NARS...period._

 
Whooha, somebody loves NARS! LOL.  I have a question though.  I've had a hard time finding a match with their foundations.  Do you think there is one for an NC45?


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

i just bought the dolce vita set today and i really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the dolce vita lip gloss is love


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i just bought the dolce vita set today and i really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the dolce vita lip gloss is love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you use the Sephora F&F code???  I hope so!!!

I have this on my list also.  Good to hear you love it.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

why yes! yes i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i tested it at the store this evening, but they were sold out of the set SOOOO when i got home and saw the thread with the FF code...... need i say more


----------



## Violet* (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Bohemian Gold eyeshadow duo
South Beach multiple
Torrid powder blush


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I love Lovejoy blush. I wear it daily
As for lipsticks, Red Lizard, Pigalle, and Dolce Vita hands down are my most frequently worn lipsticks. I own some others by Nars but I keep going back to those.

Nars has amazing pigment. I look forward to playing even more with the collection.


----------



## red (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Their blushes are probably the best in the industry (in my opinion)
I use SIN, a dusty pink with gold doodas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here it is


----------



## red (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Ok found my photo


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I only have one NARS product, Multiple in Malibu, and I love it. It gives my cheeks (I'm NC42-43) the perfect natural flushed appearance.


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Taos blush, and Ashes to Ashes e/s. I wear this shadow almost everyday


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Whooha, somebody loves NARS! LOL.  I have a question though.  I've had a hard time finding a match with their foundations.  Do you think there is one for an NC45?_

 
My mom is NC45 and she uses Sedona, St. Tropez may also suit you.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

As a NW45, how do I wear Honolulu Honey without looking like Tyrone Biggums?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

NARS is my new lover when it comes to blush!
I'm really interested in their lip products.


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

NARS is for me, one of the ultimate makeup lines out there.  I would buy the whole line if I won the lottery...

A few stand out items:
Orgasm (blush)
Madly (blush)
St. Barts (multiple)
Mustique (multiple)
All About Eve (eyeshadow duo)
Chihuahua (lipgloss)
Foul Play (lipgloss)


----------



## crystal_gale (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

i own a Nars blush before (orgasm) but i let it go..i had a very hard time making it show up on my cheeks...i'm NC 35 (that time)...but i would love to have Sin blush..i like the color when i tried it before on the counter


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Albatross no doubt! And Taj Mahal blush....not a seasoned NARS user as u can see!


----------



## MACbutterfly (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I only own two NARS blushes, Taos, and Mounia, but I'm in love with them, especially Mounia.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Love Nars, right now my favorites are Mounia blush and Orgasm lip gloss.


----------



## red (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Love the cream eyeshadows HERE

I have Mykonos & Swing


----------



## BlackOrchid_868 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

*I use NARS Lovejoy blush, it's the only blush that I consistantly use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_Taos blush, and Ashes to Ashes e/s. I wear this shadow almost everyday_

 
So i got the Dolce Vita set for Christmas,
and i LOVE it. I had my doubts about Albatross b/c i figured with my oily/combo skin that it would make me extra oily. But it dosent it really just makes me glow. And lovejoy is just fabulous.

But i have my doubts about the Dolce Vita l/g. it looks like pepto bismol on my lips. Anyone know how to make this work on my skin?? for reference im Make up For ever#75


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_So i got the Dolce Vita set for Christmas,
and i LOVE it. I had my doubts about Albatross b/c i figured with my oily/combo skin that it would make me extra oily. But it dosent it really just makes me glow. And lovejoy is just fabulous.

But i have my doubts about the Dolce Vita l/g. it looks like pepto bismol on my lips. Anyone know how to make this work on my skin?? for reference im Make up For ever#75_

 
Wear the Dolce Vita lipgloss over a darker lipstick-one that is opaque (matte).I've been using it over Fire Down Below (blood red).


----------



## Starry (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I love Taj Majal blush, it is bringing me sunshine this winter!

I also like Love Joy and Deep Throat blushes

Giza lipgloss is one of my all time favs.


----------



## Nox (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I love NARS Orgasm Blush!  Love it love it love it.  It also depends on how deep your skin tone is, but you don't have to use a lot to get it to show.


----------



## kokometro (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I'm on a Nars kick right now.  I've had Star Sailor duo for years. It's awesome. But I didn't really investigate the line until recently!

I got the Deepthroat/striptease set for Christmas and deep throat is really a gorgeous blush. 

My newest purchase and hg has to be the Orgasm Multiple. I use it on my brow bones, cheeks and lips. 

My BFF sent me the Habenera Duo so it's my new HG for shadow. 
I would have never tried that one but it's striking on! I was blown away.

I use Viva Las Vegas Lipstick a lot as well.
I'm buying a lot of Nars this week.. my list is growing after this thread!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I LOVE their blush in Sin and brush 14. Another fab thing from them is their eyeshadow duo in Mediteranee!! I love their shadows as much as MAC!! SO pigmented! Dare I say more so?? *GASP!!*


----------



## kiannack (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

My ultimate favorite item from NARS in The Multiple in Palm Beach. I'm a NW45 and I use it for a highlighter and it gives me this great glow.


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Only thing from NARS I have is the Orgasm set and Diablo Lip lacquer. I love the line and plan to purchase more in the future!!! Heading to Sephora today to find some of the colors recommended here!!


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I love Night Breed eyeshadow and Mounia Blush..


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I have a new fave Bohemian Gold eyeshadow duo...


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I really need to get on it w/building my Nars collection. So far I only own Orgasm blush (which I use w/Mac's Dollymix, yum!) and Scarlet Empress l/s (don't wear as much as I should...) Geez, I am such a slacker...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*runs off to add more goodies to my wish/shopping list*


----------



## sillymoo (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I'm on a bit of a NARS kick at the mo and there is so much i want - love the look fo the new single e/s coming out.

Staples for me are:
Blushes - Torrid, Sertao, Silvana, Luster, Deep Throat
E/S - Misfit, Kalahari


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I lvoe nars multiples... orgasm is my favorite and also their sexual healing l/s, a nice neutral color


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Yay love this thread, I'm a NARS virgin and I've heard so many raves on their blushes so this thread's great to see which ones would suit me


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I'm also a NARS Virgin, I'm really thinking about trying a NARS blush (though they do cost $60 here) I'm about NC15 so I think orgasm (love the name lol) or desire.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I'm also a NARS Virgin, I'm really thinking about trying a NARS blush (though they do cost $60 here) I'm about NC15 so I think orgasm (love the name lol) or desire._

 
You MUST buy one...lol...I got my very first NARS (Oasis) blush a few days ago and I am now trading my mac blushes in, I will never use another mac blush again - nars is superior in quality by far! I'll be going back for Sin and Lovejoy next


----------



## Sundae (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I got Nars Taj Mahal TODAY.wow, I only need to tap the brush in slightly to get some on the brush. It's highly pigmented. I was very surprised how pigmented it it. It's a nice warm colour. i was a bit shocked by the colour but once I put it on it looked great. 

I find I need to apply it with a light hand because it may come out a little too shimmery for me. But I do like it. I'm gonna check out the other blushes  that you ladies suggested. keep the recs coming


----------



## wheresmytea (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I love Nars!  I find their products well pigmented, and the colour range wide.
I have an issue with lipglosses looking great in the tube, but going on clear.  Nars lipglosses show up just fine on my pigmented lips, so I love them.

My favourite products are:
Glosses: Dirty Shame, Boogie Nights, Talitha, Chandernagor, Frisky Summer
Eyeshadow duos: Divine, Blade Runner, Belly Dance, Mediteranee, Persepolis
Eyeshadow singles: Santorini, Night Star, Lola Lola, Night Breed, Night Clubbing, Nepal, Ondine,  Decameron (cream)
Multiples: Orgasm, Portofino, Malibu
Blush: Sertao (I use this on my eyes quite a bit as a wash) Torrid, Sin
Lip Lacquers: Hot Wired, Zou Zou, Medea

I also like the Balanced Foundation, the brushes are fab, and I really love their palettes.  I have the warm palette in my desk at work for days when I don’t have time to do my makeup at home, and it is incredibly handy.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Oh awesome, next time I go shopping I'm gunna try a few blushes.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

*Nars Fav's*
Night pallate e/s
Orgasm duo blush w/ bronzer


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

So far, I only have the Multiples: South Beach, Palm Beach, and Maui. I'm eyeing that Taj Mahal blush, though, and maybe the Orgasm Multple. Oh! and Mediteranee shadow... yeah, gotta get that.


----------



## elektra513 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I really need to get on it w/building my Nars collection. So far I only own Orgasm blush (which I use w/Mac's Dollymix, yum!) and Scarlet Empress l/s (don't wear as much as I should...) Geez, I am such a slacker...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*runs off to add more goodies to my wish/shopping list*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok, so I totally have a new fave l/g...Sandpiper!! I wear it practically everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also recently bought Stella l/g, and Taos and Crazed blush. I love Nars to pieces.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I own Nars blushes in Sin, Crazed and Taj Mahal. I love them! 

Looking forward to building up my Nars stuff now ...loving all the recs, these are gonna keep me busy!!


----------



## Shepherdess (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I only own one blush (orgasm) and one eyeshadow (night porter). I hope to build up my collection of their products as I think its very woc friendly. 

I love their packaging..its so sleek.


----------



## zuiahiah99 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I just bought vixen lipgloss and i really like it.  For the blush i am a NW50 any recs on a good color


----------



## fresh76 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

i looove their bronzer - casino all the way! and their blushes have amazing staying power - currently, i only own 2 (deep throat and lovejoy) but i will DEFINITELY be buying more!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Yes! Lovejoy is so great. It's currently my fave everyday blush.


----------



## berri_yumz (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Laguna bronzer--its so perfect!  XD


----------



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

mine is my blush in gina. I couldn't live without it. It complements the rest of my makeup so well and gives me a sunkissed glow. I love it!


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I love NARS for their cheek colors and lip colors..e/s I'm more of a MAC girl..but these are my fav:

Lips:
- all night long
- eros 
- canaille

blush:
- cactus flower
- torrid
- deep throat
- albatross
- lovejoy

eyes:
- night breed
- night rider (really like, but adds extra sparkle for night)

that's about it. I might change my mind once I get more stuff and try them out more.


----------



## marikat (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I'm NC42-45 depending on time of year I love 
Blush: Gilda, Amour, Laguna for highlight and slight bronzing when I'm light
Lips: Dolce Vita l/g and my new favorite Victoire/Metis stain and gloss duo


----------



## allison1998 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

The only NARS that I have tried is the Kiss lipstick.  I love that.  I am going to get Orgasm blush next.


----------



## yoyie (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

Love joy is my favorite everyday blush!!!


----------



## meeta (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

canaille is a great my lips but better lipstick

i love mediteranee, kalahari, misfit, south pacific, and alhambra eye duos.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I really want Mediteranee eye duo, it looks gorgeous!!  And Laguna bronzer.  I have Casino (and love it!) but can only use as a contour in the winter.  I just bought Orgasm and I'm hoping it shows up well on me.

I received Crazed for Christmas and I love it.  It gives a full on sex flush.  Not the after glow, the during glow, lol.  I also love Outlaw and Lovejoy.

I love the green side of my Rated R duo, but the blue side is a bit chalky.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Favorite NARS products?!?!*

I don't like NARS lip products as they don't feel comfortable on my lips. I do love their blushes though. I have only Sin and Deep Throat so far and love both of them. I'm planning on getting a few multiples and some e/s duos this year.

Latina Rose - what's your skintone? From my experience ppl in the NC40 to NC45 look really good in Orgasm. For me (I'm NW30) Deep Throat was the natural peachy pink blush I was looking for, Orgasm was way too warm


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh NARS blushes are amazing! My first blush was Taos and its been my fav ever since. I have to build this collection slowly but my WOC must haves are:

Blushes: All of em...especially Taj Mahal, Taos, and Exhibit A
Eyeshadow Duos: Mediterranee, Star Sailor, Surabaya, Cheynne and tons more
Lipstick: I'm loving Senorita


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 27, 2009)

I notice Taj Mahal is always a rec for WOC, but since it is an orangey color would it be alright for someone with red undertones. I am NW43.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 27, 2009)

The lips pots are lovely.

For a mauve/nude lip I like to pair MAC Dervish lip Liner with NARS Sweet Charity lip pot.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought Lovejoy today ....I'm in love! I can't believe this has been missing from my collection for all these years. I love, love, LOVE it!!!

Albatross will be my next Nars buy.


----------



## michelle79 (Feb 28, 2009)

After reading all the raves about Albatross I went & bought the Dolce Vita set. The Albatross/LoveJoy duo is great! I hope they make this a permanent duo.

I don't care for NARS lip products either. The only one I like is the clear Triple X gloss.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 1, 2009)

Currently in love with Gilda blush. I wish I had seen this one first when I began my obsession with Nars. And I use Albatross every single day. Seriously.


----------



## tkh777 (Mar 1, 2009)

taos would be lovely on someone darker


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tkh777* 

 
_taos would be lovely on someone darker_

 
I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Taos is my other fave.


----------



## ninaxmac (Mar 1, 2009)

Taos or Dolce Vita for NW43? I don't want to much shimmer on my cheeks, just interested in purchasing my first Nars blush.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_I notice Taj Mahal is always a rec for WOC, but since it is an orangey color would it be alright for someone with red undertones. I am NW43._

 
I'm NW45 and I love it on my skin


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_Taos or Dolce Vita for NW43? I don't want to much shimmer on my cheeks, just interested in purchasing my first Nars blush._

 
Taos has shimmer, Dolce Vita does not.


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 9, 2009)

I love Cassandre cream blush, it's really natural and pretty and the texture is far superior to MAC blushcremes.


----------



## ninaxmac (Mar 11, 2009)

I purchased Taj Mahal & Albatross and I absolutely LOVE them!


----------



## shyste (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Ok, so I totally have a new fave l/g...Sandpiper!! I wear it practically everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay..I love Sandpiper too!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_The lips pots are lovely.

For a mauve/nude lip I like to pair MAC Dervish lip Liner with NARS Sweet Charity lip pot._

 
thanks I had been eyeing them when I was going to my counter...

I own from NARS...

Albatross
Taj Mahal
Mounia

Sandpiper l/g
Risky Business l/g

Hula Hula e/s duo
Jolie Poupee e/s duo
Sugarland e/s duo

Night fever e/s
China Blue e/s


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's my NARS input for NC44 skin

I LOVE Albatross and use it _EVERY SINGLE DAY_.  Don't know how I lived without it before.  Honestly, I feel incomplete without it. 

Lovejoy is my staple blush.  If all my blush colors disappeared I'd be ok as long as I had this one

I tried Torrid several times but could not make it work for me.  It was too cool toned

I have Mounia and Crazed and still trying to make those work.  I have problems with cool colors.  But I like those two much more that Torrid

Taj Mahal and Exhibit A are gorgeous but you have to know how to apply it properly.  

Cactus Flower is pretty but I have issues with the creme to powder.  I don't care for the consistency and the way it applies

I also have Gilda, Gina, Taos, Ninotchka, Plaisir and a few others but i have not used them yet.  Wait, I think I tried Taos.  
Anyway, I bought them all during a NARS craze.  Right now I keep reaching for beloved Lovejoy so the others are getting no love.  LOL


----------



## Arisone (Mar 20, 2009)

In my traincase I have Taos and Exibit A.

After getting Taj Mahal and the Palm Beach Multiple I had to bump this thread.



 I love Taj Mahal ( and the other powder blushes I own) but I love the Mutiple so much more. The texture so creamy. The multiple is convienent for people like me who are clumsy when it come to applying makeup. I haven't mastered the 15 minute face. On a regular day it takes me about 30-50 minutes (yes that long) to get my face on. With the multiple I don't need eyeshadow. 

I can use it for the lips, cheeks and eyes. It gives me that glowy "my skin but better look". I think I might stop buying other powder blushes (after I get Gilda ). I'm defintely not buying anymore Mac blushes. I will definitely order more of the multiples (ordering Malibu now) in the future.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 22, 2009)

Would Lovejoy be a pretty color for NW50?

I'm debating getting the Dolce Vita set...

If not, what would be the best NARS blush color for me?


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 22, 2009)

I bought Mounia on Thursday - love it!


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I bought Mounia on Thursday - love it!_

 
  Mounia is beautiful!!!


----------



## Ashleedarling (Aug 23, 2009)

Im definetly going to try out Taj Mahal and even Taos


----------



## soglambitious (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleedarling* 

 
_Im definetly going to try out Taj Mahal and even Taos_

 
Please get Taj Mahal! It is a wonderful color! Gives you that Jennifer Lopez bronzy glow.


----------



## snkatha (Aug 30, 2009)

Still a Nars virgin but quick question.             Am nw45 is taos a must or can i skip it? What about lovejoy? What do you think about it? I live in kenya so can't swatch am sending for Nars blushes. I've decided 2 get taj mahal and exhibit a


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 31, 2009)

Taj Mahal is a must, I personally prefer Taos to Exhibit A but they're both amazing colours. If you can get all three I would!


----------



## snkatha (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks mscocoa!


----------



## snkatha (Aug 31, 2009)

And lovejoy? Any thoughts. Is it a must- have?


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snkatha* 

 
_And lovejoy? Any thoughts. Is it a must- have?_

 
Yes! It's gorgeous!

NARS Gina is another fab shade! I bought it a few days ago and it's a lovely matte peach which still has a sheen to it despite it being matte. See swatches on my blog.


----------



## snkatha (Sep 3, 2009)

Lovejoy looks gorgeous. Definitely getting it!  Thanks


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 4, 2009)

if you any of you love taj mahal youll love exhibit a.  exhibit a is matte and adds a little colour to the cheeks. Mounia is also good and taos ( i hope i spelled that right ).

I think NARS blushes are beautiful their eyeshadows are nice too but their lipglosses.....................i cant stand the smell!!!! OMG i feel i might pass out when i smell their lipglosses.  Does anyone else feel the same way or is it just me???


----------



## mc101 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_if you any of you love taj mahal youll love exhibit a.  exhibit a is matte and adds a little colour to the cheeks. Mounia is also good and taos ( i hope i spelled that right ).

I think NARS blushes are beautiful their eyeshadows are nice too but their lipglosses.....................i cant stand the smell!!!! OMG i feel i might pass out when i smell their lipglosses.  Does anyone else feel the same way or is it just me???_

 

no i agree i got albatross and orgasm in a box set and it came with a matching lipgloss and it spells so bad.... forget the color, I cannot get past the smell.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Sep 18, 2009)

Omg!!!!! I am so loving NARS right now. Back in June, I bought the Modern Love Pallet - my first NARS eyeshadows. I love them and they are all wearable and beautiful. Great for neutral lovers. Last week, I decided to take the plunge and try their blushes since everyone always raves about them. I'm so happy I did. I ordered Taj Mahal, Taos, and Mounia. I got them yesterda and I love them swatched. I wore Taos today and I must say I never imagined blush making such a difference. I just kept looking at myself in the mirror saying wow. I think Taos is the dark skin (NW45/47) Orgasm. I can't wait to wear the others.


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 18, 2009)

My Nars faves:
Albatross
Taj Mahal= this is so pretty on me and makes me look so lively. Def. good for anyday you feel blah. It's shimmery but no real glitter.
Torrid= warm peach on me and very natural with hint of fine glitter.
Gina= Orangish peach looks very natural on my cheeks. It's basically matte but, still glowy
Orgasm- Very pale warm peachy pink with shimmer. On my skin doesn't give a lot of color but its a very pretty pink highligher.
Lovejoy- Bronzy rose, kind of reminds me of MAC Format with a little more red.  
Dolce vita- very pretty for fall/winter blush, deep berry color with no glitter.
Casino bronzer= non glitter bomb deep brown with golden shimmer. Can contour with or use as a regular bronzer.
Cactus  flower- bright red with golden shimmer/glitter thats non greasy. I prefer Stila poppy to this one just because it's glitter free. 

Eyes= Cordura duo, Balthazar duo
Lips= Sunset strip
Foundation color is Macao- very yellow caramel color. One of few foundation matches for me.


----------



## dopista (Sep 19, 2009)

I am an NC42 and my NARs must haves in order of awesomeness are

1. Albatross - it really is as good as the hype
2. Torrid blush - the more glamourous coral blush, IMO better than the MAC coral blushes
3. Deep throat blush - IMO a darker version of Orgasm blush perfect for us melanin rich folk 
4. Dolce vita lipgloss - dusty pink rose


----------



## Ashleedarling (Sep 20, 2009)

Today I fell in love with Taj Mahal, beautiful! Im so glad I bought it, my first NARS product. I also swatched Dolce Vita which will probably be my second blush, its a beautiful deep rose, perfect for the fall time. And Cactus Flower was so beautiful, Im definetly getting that as well. I got some compliments after a messy swatch on my cheek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I officially LOVE NARS, its so well packaged as well. Worth the price


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 21, 2009)

SO I went on a NARS binge this weekend....I bought Taos (love), Albatross, Torrid (love), Exhibit A, Dolce Vita (gonna be my everyday blush since its matte), Outlaw, Lovejoy...Wheewww, I went crazy LOL I'm thinkin I might return Lovejoy, it kinda blends in too much with my skin (NW45) and I like blush that shows up esp if I'm paying $25 a pop for it lol...Gonna play with it some more b4 i decide to return it or not...Kinda feel the same about Outlaw as well but I'll see. I was surprised to see that Torrid showed up so well on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...If I don't keep Outlaw and Lovejoy then I'm gonna order Crazed and Mounia from the NARS website
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm like restraining myself from ordering them right now LOL After this I never have to buy blush ever again jejejeje


----------



## Sass (Sep 21, 2009)

Now I'm extra excited about getting my Taj Mahal in the mail.  I ordered two on Friday and they are currently out for delivery.  

I wasn't into blush at all until I saw an orange blush on ColouredBeautiful on Youtube (she loves NYX Cinnamon so I got that) because it made her skin look so beautiful/glowy/warm and then in the same week Ateyaaa went raving about Taj Mahal and how it's discontinued and she wore it with a look she did from Colour Craft...I waited about a month thinking about spending $25 bucks on a NARS blush when I could spend it on a couple of eyeshadows almost.  I ended up ordering two of them because I don't like any other colors on my cheeks except for orange and now I'm just sitting here waiting for them to arrive.

I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## pravvy (Sep 21, 2009)

What Taj Mahal is discontinued?!?! Well I need to get one! I have Exhibit A, Outlaw, Lovejoy, torrid and Albatross but was thinking of getting Taj later.  Could be the fact it costs $60 here rather than $25......I would have gotten the whole collection by now if it was only $25!!

Pravs.


----------



## Sophisto (Sep 22, 2009)

Sephora no longer carries Taj Mahal (or so I was told) but I was able to find it at Nordstroms with no problem.


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 22, 2009)

The NARS website carries Taj Majal, it's just Sephora that doesn't carry it anymore. My Sephora doesn't carry Crazed or Mounia so I just ordered them from the nars website...cant wait for them to come
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Once they're here my Nars blush collection will be complete
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL Still on the fence about Lovejoy and Outlaw tho, those might go back...


----------



## Sass (Sep 22, 2009)

Taj Mahal is no longer available on Nars website not available because it's discontinued.  I had to order it from Beauty.com.  I just got mine in today!! Yay!


----------



## openexpression (Sep 22, 2009)

Taj Mahal is not discontinued. It is on the Nars website. If it says currently unavailable that means it is temporarily out of stock. As of today (9/22) it is available on the Nars website for purchase.


----------



## pravvy (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I'm getting one just in case! What you guys have the full blush collections? *green with envy*......btw I love both lovejoy and outlaw.....but again if i had the full collection i think i would be happy!


----------



## Ashleedarling (Sep 22, 2009)

NARS Taj Mahal is still sold at my Sephora. I just bought it the other day and wore if for the first time yesterday. I got so many compliments, my cheeks were literally glowing. Everyone was like "you've got this peachy glow coming from your cheeks" haha, little do they know.

I cant wait to get more, NARS blushes are so beautiful and well packaged. Next will be Taos, Mounia , Dolce vita, Love Joy, and Cactus Flower.

And Galapagos E/S is so stunning, perfect for Fall and the upcoming holiday season.


----------



## ginagate (Sep 23, 2009)

I saw that nonchalantbeaut bought the Modern Love e/s palette; does anyone have any idea which of the three new ones (Modern Love, Pleasures of Paris, or Essential Eye palette) would be best for an NC45? I don't want to waste money on something I can't use everyday.


----------



## j4lyphe (Sep 23, 2009)

So I think I'm gonna return Lovejoy, it just doesnt show up as well on my NW45 skin...cud it be because I just wear it on my bare skin? Since I just bought so many of these NARS blushes, I wear one everyday to school on a bare face because it is hot/humid as hell here in FL, I have oily skin and have yet to find a good oil control moisturizer or light foundation/tinted moisturizer that doesnt melt off my face within 2 hrs....i hate having oily skin, the only comfort I take in it is the fact that I'll have less wrinkling when I'm older LOL


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginagate* 

 
_I saw that nonchalantbeaut bought the Modern Love e/s palette; does anyone have any idea which of the three new ones (Modern Love, Pleasures of Paris, or Essential Eye palette) would be best for an NC45? I don't want to waste money on something I can't use everyday._

 

I love the Modern Love palette. It's great if you love neurals as I do. Based on pictures of the Essential Eye palette, it seems to have too many light colors that may be either too sheer or ashy on darker skin. I only like the dark blue and dark brown from the palette.


----------



## iaisha26 (Sep 23, 2009)

Taj Mahal is beautiful.


----------



## longhornsgirl (Sep 24, 2009)

I enjoy Luster and also, Mata Hari


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Sep 24, 2009)

My new favorite Nars product is Mediteranee eyeshadow duo. The first time I wore it I thought I had fallin for the hype and it was possibly returnalbe. Wore it again today and copied a look I saw on someone's blog: the orange color on the lid, the dark brown from my modern love palette in the crease, the gold as a highlighter, lined the bottom lash line with teal pigment from Mac. It is beautiful. You can even see it through my glasses. I am loving Nars shadows.


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 25, 2009)

Add Laguna to the list. Its a good everyday bronzer for my skin tone. It's shimmery golden brown. It doesnt add much brown coloring to my skin right now but, probably will once I lose my color in the winter. Now its just a pretty hint of gold on my cheeks that makes me look healthy without being to made up.


----------



## booksforgirls (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_I love the Modern Love palette. It's great if you love neurals as I do. Based on pictures of the Essential Eye palette, it seems to have too many light colors that may be either too sheer or ashy on darker skin. I only like the dark blue and dark brown from the palette._

 
I agree. I LOVE my Modern Love palette. I was tempted to buy the others but they just seemed too light for me. (I am of Indian background, NC40 in MAC). 


The Modern Love palette has two amazing browns, a matte black. The purple & pink are too light on their own but with a base (e.g. MAC paintpots such as Indianwood) they come out quite nicely. And Tokyo makes a nice highlight colour - I've even used it on my cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think this palette is perfect for everyday use: going to work, going from day-to-night after work and even going on vacation.


----------



## Undercover (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm a Nars virgin, but am going to order two blushes later today of sephora's website (I don't have a sephora near me). I'm going to get a creme blushe and a powder one! So excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've decided to go with cactus flower for the creme blush.... and cannot decide between two matte powder blushes: dolce vita OR amour??? Which one do you guys recommend?? (I'm NC42-43ish)


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't remember if I've already mentioned this but Gina blush is to die for on my skintone. I've used it non-stop for a month now.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Sep 30, 2009)

Out of all of the products in this line, I absolutely LOVE Casino bronzer. I use it everyday.


----------



## mc101 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have several Nars blushes and I love them all. However, my favorite is Nars LoveJoy I use this blush everyday-- a little of this blush along with albatross used as a highlighter is so beautiful!!!


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have the Taos blush and suprisingly I dont reach for it. What I am obsessed about is the Desire Blush! I used my sisters and I am waiting for a sale at Sephora or at C O Bigleow to get it!


----------



## sdfw (Oct 4, 2009)

I like the Albatross/LoveJoy duo.  It's my only NARS purchase so far.


----------



## mufey (Oct 5, 2009)

Luster and Gina for me, oh and the Multiples in Malaysia and Mustique. Love them all!


----------



## Miss Redgal (Oct 5, 2009)

ok im nc45 can someone suggest blush colors from the nars line please


----------



## crazeddiva (Oct 5, 2009)

I worship: Nars Lipstick in Christina (The closest your truly is getting to a lip color in the red family - period)

Nars Powder Blush in Taos & Exhibit A

Nars Eyeshadow Singles in Night Porter & Night Flight


----------



## Lapis (Oct 6, 2009)

For those of you who wanted Plaisir it's now on NARS website! 
Along with Passion and Ninotchka (which I would skip if you are nw 45 or over)


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Oct 7, 2009)

i remember wanting Taj Mahal blush from day one, but i never bought it because sephora didn't have it in-store and whenever i wanted to buy it online a bill decided it _really_ had to get paid *eye roll*

well, i finally said i was going to get it and then i found out IT WAS DISCONTINUED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i was on the phone with my best friend when i saw that and she tracked it down and got me one as a belated birthday gift.

i used it for the first time today and it. is. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
omgomgomgomgomgomgomg i cannot wait to abuse the hell out of it this fall. 

it's the first NARS product i own and i'm in love. i plan on getting more blushes and a couple of the matte velvet pencils (loooooove them), but i have way too much else to pay for, so they'll have to wait.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 7, 2009)

Gina on me (NC50):


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Oct 7, 2009)

I wanted to get Gina during the Sephora F&F sale but they don't have it. The only thing they have close to it is Amour. Does anyone know how that blush looks on NW45/47? Thanks!


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 8, 2009)

Blushbaby said:


> Gina on me (NC50):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Oct 8, 2009)

I love the Nars Sin blush .. it is my go to blush in fall.


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey ladies, I've decided to keep both Lovejoy and Outlaw
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovejoy really is a pretty everyday blush tho I'm not sure if anyone darker than NW45/47 will really like it since to me it seems as if they would have to pack the colour on to get it to show up on their skin...I have to layer it quite a bit for it to show and I'm NW45...Neways I've convinced myself that I need another NARS blush lol- For NW45 skintone, which would work better Gina or Gilda? I want a matte orange/peach blush that doesnt look chalky on my skin...
Also has any NW45 ladies used the Rapa Nui bronzer? I was thinking of getting it to use as a contour colour or as a bronzer, what are your thoughts on it?
P.S. Torrid is a gorgeous colour but for us darker ladies we'll have to pack it on imo...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2009)

I recently purchased my first NARS blush,Taj Mahal and wore it on Saturday. I got so many complements on it. I have to say it is soooo worth the price and something that a WOC should have in her kit.


----------



## seymone25 (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Gina on me (NC50):




_

 


--- I am hunting down Gina... It looks great on u


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Gina on me (NC50):




_

 
I recently ordered Gina, Gilda, Plasir and Taj Mahal because of this picture. 

I have Outlaw, which is lighter version of Crazed, IMO but very pretty on.
LoveJoy is beautiful. I am NC50 and I use it as a natural pop of bronzey color with a slight rosy tint to it, but you can always add a brighter color peach, rosy matte color on your cheeks. LoveJoy reminds me of So Ceylon, MSF but the MSF has smoother shimmer and it brighter.


----------



## Sass (Oct 26, 2009)

I didn't read the thread or search for anything, but I just want to quickly know if Love Joy shows up on NC50?


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Lovejoy will def show up on NC50 skintone...I was just saying that ladies darker than NW45/47 (red/orange tones) might have a hard time making it show up on their skins since it might blend in. They would have to layer it like me to get it to show considerably....


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I'm gonna take the plunge & purchase Taj Majal.

I'm freakin' out at the concept of wearing orange blush, but I trust u ladies...


----------



## MAHALO (Nov 1, 2009)

BLUSHBABY ... GINA looks great on you. Based on that I ordered online it without even swatching it. I already have MAC PEACHES. I have read that GINA and MAC PEACHES are sililar but I wanted GINA anyhow. THX for the inspiration.


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 1, 2009)

I ordered Taj Mahal blush on Nars' website. I can't wait to get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to Sephora last night before ordering it online, and I checked too see if they had it but they didn't. Not in store nor online. So I had to order it from Nars, which is fine. But is Nars discontinuing Taj Mahal?


----------



## gabi03 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_i remember wanting Taj Mahal blush from day one, but i never bought it because sephora didn't have it in-store and whenever i wanted to buy it online a bill decided it really had to get paid *eye roll*

well, i finally said i was going to get it and then i found out IT WAS *DISCONTINUED*





i was on the phone with my best friend when i saw that and she tracked it down and got me one as a belated birthday gift.
_

 
This hurts my heart....i should get a backup but that dang blush will last me forever and a day.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 3, 2009)

i got taj mahal today , that color is the [email protected]#$%^ bomb diggity ! i kinda had doubts , but i had to get it . i actually wanted orgasm because i see so many people had it and it doesn't even show up on my skin . and there are so many other colors i need to try out , and i love the packaging it's so sexy, that thing is pricey though sheesh !

i just read the few posts above me , really , how can they discontinue such a pretty blush? and the lady told me i bought the last one too !


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 5, 2009)

Taj Mahal all day!


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 5, 2009)

TAJ MAHAL is my new love. <3 

I just recieved mine via FedEx about 45 mins. ago and I took some shots of it! They're posted in the Swatch thread for NARS products! Go look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw I'm an NC40 for reference and I think that this color will pop and look beautiful on any skin tone!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_i remember wanting Taj Mahal blush from day one, but i never bought it because sephora didn't have it in-store and whenever i wanted to buy it online a bill decided it really had to get paid *eye roll*

well, i finally said i was going to get it and then i found out IT WAS DISCONTINUED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was on the phone with my best friend when i saw that and she tracked it down and got me one as a belated birthday gift.

i used it for the first time today and it. is. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
omgomgomgomgomgomgomg i cannot wait to abuse the hell out of it this fall. 

it's the first NARS product i own and i'm in love. i plan on getting more blushes and a couple of the matte velvet pencils (loooooove them), but i have way too much else to pay for, so they'll have to wait._

 
Taj Mahal isn't discontinued. It's just no longer available at Sephora.
You can still purchase it from NARS or Beauty.com


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 5, 2009)

I like Frisky Summer lipgloss and Orgasm blush!


----------



## MAHALO (Nov 10, 2009)

BLUSHBABY ... NARS GINA arrived. It is drop dead gorgeous on me ... much nicer than MAC Peaches.  Although MAC PEACHES and NARS GINA look similar in the pan. NARS swatches much better. It's more pigmented but not so much that you have to apply it cautiously. I also purchased NARS GILDA ...equally gorgeous. Now I have 4 NARS blushes.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 10, 2009)

Taj Mahal looks great on me!  I have to use a very light hand.  Whew, u ladies weren't exaggerating when u said it was pigmented!


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_BLUSHBABY ... NARS GINA arrived. It is drop dead gorgeous on me ... much nicer than MAC Peaches.  Although MAC PEACHES and NARS GINA look similar in the pan. NARS swatches much better. It's more pigmented but not so much that you have to apply it cautiously. I also purchased NARS GILDA ...equally gorgeous. Now I have 4 NARS blushes._

 

Hey Mahalo, if u don't mind me asking wats ur colouring in MAC? I was wondering bcuz I'm an NW45 and was wondering if Gina and/or Gilda would show up on my skin since I've been looking for a matte orangey/peachy blush for my skintone and I already own Taj Majal...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Hey Mahalo, if u don't mind me asking wats ur colouring in MAC? I was wondering bcuz I'm an NW45 and was wondering if Gina and/or Gilda would show up on my skin since I've been looking for a matte orangey/peachy blush for my skintone and I already own Taj Majal..._

 
I'm NW45 and debated between Gina or Gilda but went with Gina and love it.  Also Amour is love (pun intended).


----------



## MAHALO (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Hey Mahalo, if u don't mind me asking wats ur colouring in MAC? I was wondering bcuz I'm an NW45 and was wondering if Gina and/or Gilda would show up on my skin since I've been looking for a matte orangey/peachy blush for my skintone and I already own Taj Majal..._

 

I'm MAC NC45 and BB GOLDEN (best). Both Gina and Gilda show well on me. They are pigmented enough to show on NW45. Both blushes are gorgeous. But I find myself reaching for GINA more often.


----------



## ICandi (Nov 18, 2009)

Im an NW50 and I LOVE Exhibit A!!! It looks like someone pinched my cheeks really hard. It gives that blushing apperance on me. I love it!!


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 20, 2009)

I purchased Taj Mahal last week and it's amazing, really happy with it. This is the most pigmented blush I own and you really just need the teensiest bit to get a great glow.

For reference, I'm NC43 and I purchased it at Nordstrom. Didn't see it on the Nordie's website, but they had it at the Nars counter there.


----------



## sugypop1 (Nov 21, 2009)

I love NARS blush in desire, taj mahal, and gilda. I'm really wanting Gina now.


----------



## highonmac (Nov 22, 2009)

OH us woc ladies can play with almost all nars blushes IMO. I really love lovejoy, taj mahal, mata hari, gina, dolce vita...or the list goes on. Taj Mahal really looks like a peachy warm glow but at all orange


----------



## Lapis (Nov 24, 2009)

So I've been scared of Taj Mahal since I find I gravitate towards matte low key cheeks and it's not matte or low key looking but I got it today and I'm in LOVE! Very nice flush to the cheeks not near as scary as I thought it would be


----------



## AnjaNicole (Nov 24, 2009)

I have:
Outlaw 
Exhibit A
Taj Mahal 
Albatross 
Cactus Flower

So far I am LOVING THEM ALL


----------



## Glitterati* (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Barcelona (MAC NC40), Praline concealer and Viridiana lipstick which I really like! 

I also own Torrid, Orgasm & Albatross Duo plus Orgasm lipgloss.  

So far I am loving all my Nars purchases, I think Mac is getting a run for their money!

Any suggestions out there for more lipstick colors that you recommend! I think I would like to get a few more!


----------



## lenchen (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Gina on me (NC50):




_

 
very pretty, I just ordered gina, torrid, taos, and taj Mahal. Great swatches on your blog!


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 1, 2009)

I tried Taj Majal at Nordstroms a week ago and contrary to the opinion of most other black women, I hated the way Taj Majal looked on me. I'm a C7 in Mac Studio Fix and I've heard women lighter than me and darker than me speak about their love for Taj Majal. I'm too scared to buy it because it looked so orange on my face. 

My fav Nars product is Albatross blush as a highlighter. It was the missing link to a perfectly done face for me. Totally lights up the face.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 1, 2009)

Any chocolate girls like Nars Bloodwork l/g?


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_*Taj Mahal isn't discontinued. It's just no longer available at Sephora.*
You can still purchase it from NARS or Beauty.com_

 
Correct, also anyone in NYC can purchase this at bloomingdales, Saks fifth Ave,  Hendri Bendel, and bergdofs'...and it is on the NARS website as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_Correct, also anyone in NYC can purchase this at bloomingdales, Saks fifth Ave, Hendri Bendel, and bergdofs'...and it is on the NARS website as well._

 

Add that's its also available at Nordstrom's. That's where I got mine.


----------



## cuwenicu (Dec 2, 2009)

And Lord & Taylor in Garden City on Long Island


----------



## IvyTrini (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guys, got a quick question. I'm NW45 and I am looking to get a good gold colour from NARS.  I was looking at Mediteranee and Balthazar.  How do the lighter colours compare.  Is the lighter colour from Mediteranee really gold, or is it pretty light and is the lighter colour from Balthazar a yellow gold?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 10, 2009)

I got the Striptease/Dolce Vita l/g duo for free from Sephora so I'll post my review of it after I try the 2 colors.


----------



## iadorepretty (Dec 10, 2009)

like so many others I love NARS Taj Mahal...it is an absolutely gorgeous color. ladies, do not be intimidated by the way it looks in the pan, the key is to use a light hand. i know a lot of WOC don't care for Super Orgasm, but i actually love the way it looks on my skin, it's a very subtle peach/pink and i love the sparkle of the gold glitter.

NARS concealer in Praline is my go-to product. the texture is amazing!

i just purchased Albatross a couple of weeks ago and haven't used it much, but  I'll definitely be using it more since everyone has such great things to say about it.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 11, 2009)

I got torrid, Taj Mahal, taos, Gilda, exhibit a, Mounia, and desire I love them, next on my list is Amour, crazed, and Gina.


----------



## Tavia (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi girls! Any thoughts on *NARS Spring 2010 Collection* (all info here)? It will be released in January/February 2010 and contains:
LIPSTICK - Cruising
LIPGLOSS- Easy Lover and Ophelia
MONO EYESHADOW - D. Gorgeous
DUO EYESHADOW CREAM - Camargue
DUO EYESHADOW - Kuala Lumpur
NAIL POLISH - Purple Rain


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay, I hate the l/g.  The colors are decent/average, but the product stinks & tastes like crap!  Eeew!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 11, 2009)

I just got Cactus Flower cream blush and Crazed blush. High pigmentation amazing payoff. A light hand is the best way to go with these. I will also cosign to anyone getting anything from the Night series. I also got my hands on Night Porter. If you are a smokey eyed girl you will love it, I think you will love it even if you arent. I'm definately getting a few more of them.


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 12, 2010)

Blushes: Taj mahal, exhibit a, angelika, 
Highlighter: albatross


----------



## shimmergrass (Jan 13, 2010)

i loved torrid.....


----------



## BelleGoddess (Jan 14, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new Nars Orgasm Illuminator yet? I just ordered it (and WAY too much other stuff) from Sephora on Monday and I can't wait for my shipment!


----------



## krijsten (Jan 14, 2010)

Got some new Nars today..

I like
The "night" e's
Bloodwork L/G! 
Orgasm Blush!

Love pretty much all of it. I'm looking into getting the Sheer Glow foundation but Idk yet!


----------



## Kragey (Jan 14, 2010)

I love NARS for the blushes. I use Orgasm the most on my models, but while it works great on fair-to-medium skin, I feel like it fades to nothing but a bit of sparkle on darker ladies. When I get a truly dark-skinned model, I switch to Deep Throat for a natural look, or Taj Mahal and Exhibit A for more vibrant looks.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_I'm MAC NC45 and BB GOLDEN (best). Both Gina and Gilda show well on me. They are pigmented enough to show on NW45. Both blushes are gorgeous. But I find myself reaching for GINA more often._

 
I'm an NC50, and both Gina and Gilda show up on me very well..I wear Gina almost everyday.


----------



## Sass (Jan 20, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I picked up Taos this past weekend and it is gorgeous.  I reminds me of Love Joy, but with a burnt red or orange in it and it is a lot more pigmented.  I just have to tap my 169 in it once for one cheek.  It's lovely!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I recently purchased my first NARS blush,Taj Mahal and wore it on Saturday. I got so many complements on it. I have to say it is soooo worth the price and something that a WOC should have in her kit._

 
Since this post I have added a few more NARS blushes to my collection. I love NARS blushes the pigmentation is AWESOME!!!!

Ive added
Gina (I blame Blushbaby) LOL
Glinda
Crazed
Cactus Flower
Exhibit A

Am I missing anything?


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 21, 2010)

These have all been said already, but the blushes are perfect for WOC, because the pigment actually shows! I have Albatross, Torrid, Taos, Exhibit a, Mounia, Constantinople and Guele de Nuit. I wish they would make a fuchsia blush. The liquid eyeliners used to be very good too, but been discontinued.


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 1, 2010)

so i think im just gonna get both gina and gilda at last
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ive been hearing some ppl rave about amour, is it similar enough to gilda that i dont need it (as in do they look similar on nw45 skin)? i think with these 2 (or 3 lol) I wont ever have to look at nars powder blushes again, ie not unless they come out with new shades LOL (I must STOP this obsession! DWL)
Side note: has neone tried torrid with MAC's Optimistic Orange creme blush underneath it as a base? I just thought of this combo, maybe the creme blush would help torrid show up better on darker skintones since from personal experience i have to pack torrid on to get it to show...? Just wanted to know since I wanted to order the MAC cremeblush since theyre sold out at my local Macys counter...If neone has tried it please let me know;p


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 1, 2010)

So I went to MAC and Sephora today...I tried on MAC's Joie-De-Vivre creme blush and loved it so I got it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I went to Sephora and added NARS Amour powder blush over it...Joie-De-Vivre + Amour = LOVE, Pinky peachy goodness, try it ladies!
Now I'm thinkin that i *need *Amour when I promised myself that the last NARS blushes I'd buy woud be Gina and Gilda, I dunno what to do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## lenchen (May 15, 2010)

speaking of NARS Blushes turkish red, constanople, and gurele de nuit are being discontinued. They are still available on nars.com though.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 1, 2010)

I love Nars Deep Throat blush!


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I am LOVING the multiple tints! I have the orange one and going back for fuschia - such a nautrally bright glow.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 3, 2010)

Taos blush, Scarlet Empress lipstick, Easy Lover gloss


----------



## Senoj (Jun 3, 2010)

Mediterrane e/s duo, it looks good on just about everyone and Taj Mahal blush it's the perfect orange blush and it looks great applied over or under bronzer.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 11, 2010)

What about Outlaw?


----------



## back2past (Jun 14, 2010)

i only own five nars products, but i love them all with a vengeance. 
the modern love palette, 
and four blushes:
albatross
taj mahal
exhibit a
taos


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 28, 2010)

Blush: deep throat, taj majl, mata hari 
Lipgloss: boogie nights, giza, chihuahua

Next on my list is lovejoy and torrid. I also have to try easy lover gloss and honey honolulu lipstick


----------



## lenchen (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_What about Outlaw?_

 
outlaw is gorgeous!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *destine2grow* 

 
_Blush: deep throat, taj majl, mata hari 
Lipgloss: boogie nights, giza, chihuahua

Next on my list is lovejoy and torrid. I also have to try easy lover gloss and honey honolulu lipstick_

 
Oh you need Loveyjoy and Torrid. Recently, a MA told me that she uses Lovejoy as a finishing powder for WOC. I tried it and it gave me a soft glow.


----------



## afulton (Jul 17, 2010)

I absolutely love NARS blushes.  I have most of the colors mentioned here for WOC.  I recently fell in love with the Sheer Glow Foundation.  I use New Guinea.  My only disappointment was the Orgasm blush.  With all the hype I brought it but it doesn't do anything for my skin tone.  

I am NW 45/MAC


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 23, 2010)

I bought Easy Lover lipgloss today. I cannot wait to try it out. I think it will look great with MAC Show Orchid lipstick


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I have NC43 skintone and have Nars Taj Mahal which is highly recommended by many WoC. 

For some reason, I cannot get the application process down pat. I'm not sure if it is because the blush is so pigmented or I'm not used to orange blushes (I typically wear peachy coral colors)

Do any of you lovely ladies have tips on application for this blush? How do you apply, do you add some buff it out then add more? Since the blush is so pigmented do you tap into the pan then wipe on a towel to get rid of some of the color?

TIA!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, ladies.  I don't own a pink blush -- so I was wondering if I (NW50) should get Mata Hari or Desire?  Thanks!

@jazmatazz -- I use a fan brush to apply Taj Mahal.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Hi, ladies.  I don't own a pink blush -- so I was wondering if I (NW50) should get Mata Hari or Desire?  Thanks!

@jazmatazz -- I use a fan brush to apply Taj Mahal._

 
I wear Mata Hari and it looks (at least I think so) really nice.  I'm NW45 but it's very pigmented so I would think it would work for you as well.  I don't own Desire and don't remember it well either.  Do you have Crazed?


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I wear Mata Hari and it looks (at least I think so) really nice.  I'm NW45 but it's very pigmented so I would think it would work for you as well.  I don't own Desire and don't remember it well either.  Do you have Crazed?_

 
No, I don't have "Crazed". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just googled it, and it's BEAUTIFUL but it appears to have a plum-base.  And I want a true pink blush.  (I have fuschia and plum ones.)  Also, it appears that "Crazed" has been discontinued anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked Makeup Alley's reviews, and the "dark" skintones seem to like them both equally.  Here are some comparison swatches of Desire vs. Mata Hari:











What do you think?


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm a C7 and I own both...Karla's swatch is super accurate. If you want a barbie pink blush, similar to MAC Dollymix, go with Desire (they are not dupes though). Mata Hari is nice but it's dustier and cooler. I consider it a "smoky eye" pink, if there is such a thing. Since I'm not a NW I have no clue how that translates but I hope it helped some. I only wonder if maybe Dolce Vita might be a better fit? No clue, though...

Side note: When I first went to Sephora to check these two out, a WOC SA came up to me, interrupted my thoughts and swatching to tell me that Desire would be too ashy on me and I should get Mata Hari. Funny thing is, Desire is so much more pigmented, it's not even funny. And she was darker than I am, so maybe she was projecting? Lol. Oh well, I eventually got both and love them equally on me.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I'm a C7 and I own both...Karla's swatch is super accurate. If you want a barbie pink blush, similar to MAC Dollymix, go with Desire (they are not dupes though). Mata Hari is nice but it's dustier and cooler. I consider it a "smoky eye" pink, if there is such a thing. Since I'm not a NW I have no clue how that translates but I hope it helped some. I only wonder if maybe Dolce Vita might be a better fit? No clue, though...

Side note: When I first went to Sephora to check these two out, a WOC SA came up to me, interrupted my thoughts and swatching to tell me that Desire would be too ashy on me and I should get Mata Hari. Funny thing is, Desire is so much more pigmented, it's not even funny. And she was darker than I am, so maybe she was projecting? Lol. Oh well, I eventually got both and love them equally on me._

 
I decided to go with Desire.  I'll post my review once I get it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems to be exactly what I'm looking for (e.g. a true pink).  And once I got over my fear of bright colors (like most chocolate WOC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) when I joined Specktra, I've learned that the brighter and more outlandish a color looks in the pan -- the prettier it will be on NW50 skin (and it'll actually still look "natural"/not clownish).

I have "Dolce Vita" and LOVE it, but again -- it's not a true pink.  It's a dusky brownish rose color.

Re: the Sephora SA, I never trust their advice on ANYTHING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wouldn't think that Desire has the potential to be ashy on anyone!  Perhaps Mata Hari -- because (like u said) it's a "cool" color.  Thanks for your assistance!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 6, 2010)

Every WOC needs Strawberry Fields, the new gloss for Fall '10. It is gorgeous. I picked it up last week and it's like an HG product. Seriously.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Every WOC needs Strawberry Fields, the new gloss for Fall '10. It is gorgeous. I picked it up last week and it's like an HG product. Seriously._

 
I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I got it this week too. At first I thought it would be too dark but it looks stunning on. It's like right on the line between dark strawberry and raspberry. So lovely.


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Every WOC needs Strawberry Fields, the new gloss for Fall '10. It is gorgeous. I picked it up last week and it's like an HG product. Seriously._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I got it this week too. At first I thought it would be too dark but it looks stunning on. It's like right on the line between dark strawberry and raspberry. So lovely._

 
Can you post a swatch or picture of you wearing Strawberry Fields please?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I decided to go with Desire.  I'll post my review once I get it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems to be exactly what I'm looking for (e.g. a true pink).  And once I got over my fear of bright colors (like most chocolate WOC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) when I joined Specktra, I've learned that the brighter and more outlandish a color looks in the pan -- the prettier it will be on NW50 skin (and it'll actually still look "natural"/not clownish).

I have "Dolce Vita" and LOVE it, but again -- it's not a true pink.  It's a dusky brownish rose color.

Re: the Sephora SA, I never trust their advice on ANYTHING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wouldn't think that Desire has the potential to be ashy on anyone!  Perhaps Mata Hari -- because (like u said) it's a "cool" color.  Thanks for your assistance!!!_

 
Ohhh - Please let us know how it works out.  I think I might have tried Desire on when I got Mata Hari, but obviously decided against it.  Maybe I should revisit that.  You know how after trying on tons of blushes nothing is accurate anymore and it all seems to look the same.  In regards to Crazed, I'd say its more of a hot pink/raspberry (as opposed to plum) with multi-colored shimmer.  If you can find it, please snatch it up. 

@ elektra513 I so know what you mean by people projecting, or just assuming a product wont work for you.  Countless times I have seen SA and MUA's giving me side glances or just flat out telling me they don't think a product will work.  I ignore them, try it on anyway and then they have a "Oh, that is really cute" look. Ugh.  On the one hand I understand it.  It's frustrating (more sad than frustrating actually; I'm not personally invested in their makeup) to see people who are seemingly unaware that they are brown and constantly try to wear ashy and unflattering shades.  And then on the other hand, you have over eager sales associates trying to sell you anything and you get it home and realize it looks like translucent powder with shimmer.  Double ugh.  That is why I prefer to shop at sleepy counters (Nordstrom @ Phipps, Bloomies @ Lenox, and I used to live at the MAC @ the Phipps Belk before it closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) where I can take my time and there is not a lot of foot traffic so that you build a rapport with the staff and they kind of get the types of products you like and don't suggest the obvious Taj Mahal, or Sweet as Cocoa because that's all black women wear right?  Don't get me wrong, those shades are great, but must we always wear some warm, bronzed earthtone?!?!  I have typically found that the people working at NARS counters though are very adventurous when it comes to suggesting colors for me.  More than a couple of times now I've gravitated to one foundation or powder shade, only to to have SA match me to a lighter shade, and they've also suggested colors like Portofino Multiple and Mata Hari which I never would have looked at on my own.  I'm rambling now...


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_@ elektra513 I so know what you mean by people projecting, or just assuming a product wont work for you.  Countless times I have seen SA and MUA's giving me side glances or just flat out telling me they don't think a product will work.  I ignore them, try it on anyway and then they have a "Oh, that is really cute" look. Ugh.  On the one hand I understand it.  It's frustrating (more sad than frustrating actually; I'm not personally invested in their makeup) to see people who are seemingly unaware that they are brown and constantly try to wear ashy and unflattering shades.  And then on the other hand, you have over eager sales associates trying to sell you anything and you get it home and realize it looks like translucent powder with shimmer.  Double ugh.  T*hat is why I prefer to shop at sleepy counters (Nordstrom @ Phipps, Bloomies @ Lenox, and I used to live at the MAC @ the Phipps Belk before it closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)* *where I can take my time and there is not a lot of foot traffic so that you build a rapport with the staff and they kind of get the types of products you like and don't suggest the obvious Taj Mahal, or Sweet as Cocoa because that's all black women wear right? * Don't get me wrong, those shades are great, but must we always wear some warm, bronzed earthtone?!?!  I have typically found that the people working at NARS counters though are very adventurous when it comes to suggesting colors for me.  More than a couple of times now I've gravitated to one foundation or powder shade, only to to have SA match me to a lighter shade, and they've also suggested colors like Portofino Multiple and Mata Hari which I never would have looked at on my own.  I'm rambling now..._

 
I totally agree!! I was just at Nordie's at Phipps last week. I was at the MAC counter looking for Matte2 shadows, and they were so nice and fun and took the time to help me look for stuff.

Those standard "black girl" colors NEVER look good on me. In fact, I had a SA at Bloomies' Nars counter (RIP) that is Indian/Desi, and I just asked her to show me all the things that she wears. That's how I found Falbala l/s, which I love! They still have the Laura Mercier counter over there thank goodness, so if I need her, I can still drop by there. So when I read up on "makeup for your skin tone" I read the olive/Indian advice as well as the dark/AA advice, and mix and match.

I wish SAs would step out of those generic boxes and try to be more creative instead of selling us Oh Baby or Taj Mahal all the time. Not that they aren't pretty, but I know you get what I'm saying


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I totally agree!! I was just at Nordie's at Phipps last week. I was at the MAC counter looking for Matte2 shadows, and they were so nice and fun and took the time to help me look for stuff.

Those standard "black girl" colors NEVER look good on me. In fact, I had a SA at Bloomies' Nars counter (RIP) that is Indian/Desi, and I just asked her to show me all the things that she wears. That's how I found Falbala l/s, which I love! They still have the Laura Mercier counter over there thank goodness, so if I need her, I can still drop by there. So when I read up on "makeup for your skin tone" I read the olive/Indian advice as well as the dark/AA advice, and mix and match.

I wish SAs would step out of those generic boxes and try to be more creative instead of selling us Oh Baby or Taj Mahal all the time. Not that they aren't pretty, but I know you get what I'm saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Both Bloomies still have a NARS counter.  I was just at Lenox last week and checked the NARS display to see if the new Fall line was on it; it wasn't.  It just moved, it's more in the center, sort of across from the Lancome counter.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Both Bloomies still have a NARS counter.  I was just at Lenox last week and checked the NARS display to see if the new Fall line was on it; it wasn't.  It just moved, it's more in the center, sort of across from the Lancome counter._

 
Not at Perimeter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It closed two weeks ago. I know b/c I got a free full-size Nars Primer from the Kiehl's lady after complaining to her. She had it left over from the counter's breakdown.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Not at Perimeter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It closed two weeks ago. I know b/c I got a free full-size Nars Primer from the Kiehl's lady after complaining to her. She had it left over from the counter's breakdown._

 
What!?!  That is sad.  I liked that counter even though they never had anyone in charge of it; Jasminka from the Dior counter always helped me.  It wasn't very organized though.  I remember helping Jasminka reorganize the blush schematic one day because they were in the wrong places.  Is it sad that I know SA's names?  Man I need to stay out of the mall!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_What!?!  That is sad.  I liked that counter even though they never had anyone in charge of it; Jasminka from the Dior counter always helped me.  It wasn't very organized though.  I remember helping Jasminka reorganize the blush schematic one day because they were in the wrong places.  Is it sad that I know SA's names?  Man I need to stay out of the mall!_

 
If that is the Russian/Ukranian lady, then I love her! She always called me "Sugar Cookie" and gave me free duos w/my purchases.

Yeah, that's why they closed it, because they had no one in charge of it. So sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I ended up going to Saks @ Phipps to pick up the Nars crease brush and the YSL lady helped me and just kept going on and on about the Golden Gloss *yawn*. I'd rather have more Nars. (Side note: She had Chanel Particuliere polish on her nails, and when I asked her if it was Particuliere, she said "I don't know, it's some Chanel polish". Hahaha! I told her that was the name of the Chanel polish, and then she asked me if I was a Mua. Just because I know your products better than you do? Really? lol).


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lipgloss*:
Giza
Chihuahua
Stolen Kisses

*Blushes*:
Oasis
Torrid
Deep Throat
Sertao
Luster
Albatross
Taj Mahal

*Bronzer*:
Laguna


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 8, 2010)

Striptease-Lip Gloss

Blushes:
  Torrid
  Mata Hari
  Taj Mahal
  Dolce Vita
  Albatross

NW45-47 for reference...


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 9, 2010)

yayys all the blush recommendation has helped me in my decision making 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gonna order some NARS soon!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_*If that is the Russian/Ukranian lady, then I love her! She always called me "Sugar Cookie" and gave me free duos w/my purchases.*

Yeah, that's why they closed it, because they had no one in charge of it. So sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I ended up going to Saks @ Phipps to pick up the Nars crease brush and the YSL lady helped me and just kept going on and on about the Golden Gloss *yawn*. I'd rather have more Nars. (Side note: She had Chanel Particuliere polish on her nails, and when I asked her if it was Particuliere, she said "I don't know, it's some Chanel polish". Hahaha! I told her that was the name of the Chanel polish, and then she asked me if I was a Mua. Just because I know your products better than you do? Really? lol)._

 
Yup that's her!  She called me "Blush Queen" or something like that.  Such a sweet woman.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 15, 2010)

Another Nars product I like: Sheer Glow foundation...unfortunately, I do not match any of the colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At present, I would have to mix Macao and Cadiz together to get my shade. I did it with some samples, and I loved the finish. I've tried to wear Macao by itself (I do own the full-size of this one) on a few occasions, but it just doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great undertones, just too dark. I'm really not sure how I feel about having to eventually purchase Cadiz too...But I definitely recommend it to anyone who can find a match (which now seems like everyone but me) 

Oh well *sigh* Thank goodness for Becca and Prescriptives, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Also, can I just say that I love how pigmented Nars blushes are?! I know, duh! LOL
I own most of them (seriously!) and none of them look bad on me, in a world where WOC still have to struggle to find great products. To me, that's priceless.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 15, 2010)

There's a dark purple berry gloss coming out with NARS Holiday 2010, it's gorgeous for us!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Another Nars product I like: Sheer Glow foundation...unfortunately, I do not match any of the colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At present, I would have to mix Macao and Cadiz together to get my shade. I did it with some samples, and I loved the finish. I've tried to wear Macao by itself (I do own the full-size of this one) on a few occasions, but it just doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great undertones, just too dark. I'm really not sure how I feel about having to eventually purchase Cadiz too...But I definitely recommend it to anyone who can find a match (which now seems like everyone but me) 

Oh well *sigh* Thank goodness for Becca and Prescriptives, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Also, can I just say that I love how pigmented Nars blushes are?! I know, duh! LOL
I own most of them (seriously!) and none of them look bad on me, in a world where WOC still have to struggle to find great products. To me, that's priceless._

 
Do you have Nico?


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Do you have Nico?_

 
LOL, actually no I don't. I've never swatched it before, but I figured it was a similar effect to Albatross mixed with Zen, maybe?

Here are the ones I don't have (based on the current ones available):

Angelika
Deep Throat
Douceur
Madly
Mounia
Nico
Ninotchka
Oasis
Silvana
Super Orgasm


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_LOL, actually no I don't. I've never swatched it before, but I figured it was a similar effect to Albatross mixed with Zen, maybe?

Here are the ones I don't have (based on the current ones available):

Angelika
Deep Throat
Douceur
Madly
Mounia
Nico
Ninotchka
Oasis
Silvana
Super Orgasm_

 
I never really thought about Nico until recently, but now I am intrigued.  I also wish I'd jumped on Plasir when it was available on the website, but I kept telling myself that I didn't need it. Boo.  Here's what I don't have: 


Angelika 
Doucer 
Gilda 
Deep Throat 
Desire 
Nico 
Ninotchka 
Zen  

But I think I am going to go ahead and get Gilda, Desire, and Deep Throat.  Might as well right?


----------



## j4lyphe (Aug 18, 2010)

elecktra513 u shud definitely get Mounia- it is a beautiful raspberry colour which will look amazing for the fall (though I wear it year round lol). Trust me u wont be disappointed;p


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I never really thought about Nico until recently, but now I am intrigued. * I also wish I'd jumped on Plasir when it was available on the website, but I kept telling myself that I didn't need it. *Boo.  Here's what I don't have: 


Angelika 
Doucer 
Gilda 
Deep Throat 
Desire 
Nico 
Ninotchka 
Zen  

But I think I am going to go ahead and get Gilda, Desire, and Deep Throat.  Might as well right?_

 
The bold is how I feel about Passion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there a difference between Silvana and Sertao on your skin? I do have that "collect them all" mindset with Nars, but lately I've been kinda choosy. I have never hit pan on a single blush I own (not even my MAC ones), so I'm shopping my stash at the moment. Wondering if I should add Silvana to the wish list...

And yes! Get those three...Might as well


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_elecktra513 u shud definitely get Mounia- it is a beautiful raspberry colour which will look amazing for the fall (though I wear it year round lol). Trust me u wont be disappointed;p_

 
You know last year I was rummaging through my blushes looking for Mounia b/c I thought I owned it, but I just never got it. I put in my cart on the Nars site and take it out over and over, telling myself that b/c I have Taos and Crazed I don't need Mounia. My undertones are kinda wonky, but I've never met a Nars blush I couldn't rock so what the heck, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the enabling, j4lyphe lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_The bold is how I feel about Passion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there a difference between Silvana and Sertao on your skin? I do have that "collect them all" mindset with Nars, but lately I've been kinda choosy. I have never hit pan on a single blush I own (not even my MAC ones), so I'm shopping my stash at the moment. Wondering if I should add Silvana to the wish list...

And yes! Get those three...Might as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe both Plasir and Passion will be back, and Sex too!  Oh happy day! 

There is a difference between Silvana and Sertao on me.  Silvana is more subtle, like a sheeny beige/tan and Sertao is very very shimmer (albeit fine shimmer) and almost metallic.  Plus it's really delicate, it has a tendency to crumble.  I hear you with trying to be selective.  The reason I don't have Deep Throat is because I convinced myself that Orgasm is prettier and shows up better on me.  I don't have Glida because I thought it was really similar to Amour and I skipped Desire because I thought it would be less flattering that Mata Hari.  Really and truly, I think you can line up 10 blushes in the same color family, and when they are actually on your cheek (rather than a concentrated stripe of a swatch) they are going to look the same, but then I feel like, I have so many, why stop now? Lol.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_You know last year I was rummaging through my blushes looking for Mounia b/c I thought I owned it, but I just never got it. I put in my cart on the Nars site and take it out over and over, telling myself that b/c I have Taos and Crazed I don't need Mounia. My undertones are kinda wonky, but I've never met a Nars blush I couldn't rock so what the heck, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the enabling, j4lyphe lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Out of all the Nars blushes that I have Mounia is my favorite. I was not planning to buy Mounia but it turned out to be my favorite.

Here is my list:
Gilda
Luster
Orgasm
Lovejoy
Mata Hari
Exhibit A
Gold Member
Amour
Oasis
Gina
Crazed
Torrid
Taj Mahal
Mounia
Taos
Sin
Angelika
Deep Throat
Sertao
Desire
Outlaw
Albatross
Dolice Vita


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Maybe both Plasir and Passion will be back, and Sex too!  Oh happy day! 

There is a difference between Silvana and Sertao on me.  Silvana is more subtle, like a sheeny beige/tan and Sertao is very very shimmer (albeit fine shimmer) and almost metallic.  Plus it's really delicate, it has a tendency to crumble.  I hear you with trying to be selective.  The reason I don't have Deep Throat is because I convinced myself that Orgasm is prettier and shows up better on me.  I don't have Glida because I thought it was really similar to Amour and I skipped Desire because I thought it would be less flattering that Mata Hari.  *Really and truly, I think you can line up 10 blushes in the same color family, and when they are actually on your cheek (rather than a concentrated stripe of a swatch) they are going to look the same, but then I feel like, I have so many, why stop now? Lol.*_

 
Yay for Passion's comeback! *fingers crossed* (eta: Did you notice that they took the Vintage blush section down? All the other vintage categories are still there...)
I agree with you--it's a disorder that defies all logic.  I said that Sertao (that I received today after getting Outlaw earlier this week) would be my last one, but really? Who are we kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do only want ones now that stand out from the others I have, so we'll see if I end up getting Mounia or not. I do think I will be skipping Silvana. Between Sertao, Albatross, Trace Gold and all the MSFs I have, I'm pretty much covered, no? This doesn't count the creme blushes, though. There's a separate wishlist for those, as I only have Gueule de Nuit (RIP).


----------



## sss215 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Every WOC needs Strawberry Fields, the new gloss for Fall '10. It is gorgeous. I picked it up last week and it's like an HG product. Seriously._

 

saw and tested it today.  OMG!  you are SOOOOO right!  Its beautiful!!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 27, 2010)

How do you guys feel about Douceur? Too light or too brown. 
It so seems like Plaisir to me, which I have and I love it and that shows up. A lot of WOC complain that Douceur doesn't show up on them but I am skeptical of the reviews because some said Plaisir was squat and it's fine on my NW43/NC50 skin.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_How do you guys feel about Douceur? Too light or too brown. 
It so seems like Plaisir to me, which I have and I love it and that shows up. A lot of WOC complain that Douceur doesn't show up on them but I am skeptical of the reviews because some said Plaisir was squat and it's fine on my NW43/NC50 skin._

 
I guess you'll have to try it and see.  I'm not holding my breath that it will work for me personally.  It's light and sheer and some what matte, and the swatches I've seen make me think the product wouldn't be flattering for me, but I would love it if I were wrong.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 28, 2010)

Of course I love the blushes I own but I also absolutely adore the Rajasthan Duo! It's so so pretty. I wore it today with groundwork as a base, the almond colour on the lids the deep teal colour in the outer V, and lined with Nightflight. 

Next on my Nars list are Coconut Grove e/s and Galapagos e/s


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_How do you guys feel about Douceur? Too light or too brown. 
It so seems like Plaisir to me, which I have and I love it and that shows up. A lot of WOC complain that Douceur doesn't show up on them but I am skeptical of the reviews because some said Plaisir was squat and it's fine on my NW43/NC50 skin._

 
Don't know my MAC shade but Douceur showed up nicely on me.


----------



## ninaxmac (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_Don't know my MAC shade but Douceur showed up nicely on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Do you have a swatch? I've been looking into this blush, but have yet to see any woc swatches.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_Do you have a swatch? I've been looking into this blush, but have yet to see any woc swatches._

 
Sorry no, I swatched it in the store.


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks to this blog I went ahead and purchased Gilda blush...i would have never looked at it had you all not raved slightly about it. It's friggin gorgeous, and I use it almost as much as Torrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lady at the counter tried her hardest to get me into the darker shades...even though i said i already had them....*shrugs*


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 30, 2010)

Luster blush anyone? I swatched it and loved it but how does one work it?


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 30, 2010)

^^Depends on your skin tone. I think most WOC use it as a highlight like Albatross. I like to layer it on top of matte blushes (like Gilda or Gina) to give dimension.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 11, 2010)

^ just looked at Gilda yesterday.  I love it!   I also like the Grenadines eyeshadow. I am making a huge NARS list cause I really started to get into the brand (i have been following them and getting emails about collections for a while now) 
there are a few things I want to haul.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Luster blush anyone? I swatched it and loved it but how does one work it?_

 
Luster is my favorite NARS blush! I wear mine as a blush not a highlighter. It's not something I would personally consider a highlighter.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 13, 2010)

Have I posted in this thread already? I can't even keep track. Anyway, I have several Nars items and my faves are: 

Strawberry Fields, Stella, Misbehave, Giza gloss
Honolulu Honey lipstick
Gina, Mounia, and LoveJoy blush


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Sep 15, 2010)

On Saturday I am going to a "NARS event" at a Sephora nearby. So far i will be picking up Night flight, night porter, and night fever e/s, along with Taj Mahal blush. Im excited because these the swatches for these colors were amazing! Last visit i purchased the e/s duo Euradyce (spelling maybe wrong but u lovely ladies know what i mean)


----------



## DaniCakes (Sep 15, 2010)

I bought Gina blush a few days ago. It's awesome. I put it over Casino Bronzer and Dark MSF and I've used it over Optimistic Orange blush by Mac. Beautiful!!! Looking to add to my collection. Has anyone tried Douceur blush?


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 18, 2010)

I just picked up strawberry fields today and I adore it!!! Thanks for all your recommendations ladies...I have gina and taos coming in the mail soon so hopefully i love those too.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_Can you post a swatch or picture of you wearing Strawberry Fields please?_

 
Here ya go:


----------



## Morena.Doll (Sep 26, 2010)

Loving the Gina & Lovejoy (especially this one) blushes.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Here ya go:




_

 
Slightly off topic story:  I only recently realized that the name "Strawberry Fields" for the NARS lip product was an ode to The Beatles song Strawberry Fields Forever, and because Pandora seems to think that The Beatles are inherently linked to all other bands, I hear that song just about everyday and think of NARS.  How sad...


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ladies, how does Strawberry Fields compare to Viva Cyndi l/g?

I keep going back and forth on these 2, and they look too similar in swatches for me to justify getting both.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Ladies, how does Strawberry Fields compare to Viva Cyndi l/g?

I keep going back and forth on these 2, and they look too similar in swatches for me to justify getting both._

 
They are not similar at all! Cyndi is coral. SF is, well, dark strawberry. See above for my pic wearing SF.


----------



## lenchen (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_How do you guys feel about Douceur? Too light or too brown. 
It so seems like Plaisir to me, which I have and I love it and that shows up. A lot of WOC complain that Douceur doesn't show up on them but I am skeptical of the reviews because some said Plaisir was squat and it's fine on my NW43/NC50 skin._

 
see Douceur didn't show up on me, but I have Plaisir and that shows up nicely on my NC50 skintone.


----------



## lenchen (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_What about Outlaw?_

 
Outlaw is another good one!


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_They are not similar at all! Cyndi is coral. SF is, well, dark strawberry. See above for my pic wearing SF._

 
You look beautiful!

I guess they just look really similar to me in some swatches.












Hmmm...


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 29, 2010)

The only thing I would say is that maybe lighting would be a factor, but  in this case, they're not even close. And maybe if you do a thin layer of SF like I did in my original pic...but still.

Here's more pics I just took of  them together.

Top:VG Cyndi
Bottom: Nars Strawberry Fields






With Flash, Left: VGC, Right: Nars SF






Same, no flash


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_Outlaw is another good one!_

 
I agree! I am so glad to have tracked this one down recently (thanks to an awesome Specktra member). Outlaw is love


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 30, 2010)

THANKS SO MUCH, ELEK!!!!!

Whoa, those colors aren't even remotely similar.  You must've thought I was crazy, lol!  I think I needed to see both colors on the same skin tone.  They are different enough to justify me purchasing both.  A million thanks, beautiful!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_THANKS SO MUCH, ELEK!!!!!

Whoa, those colors aren't even remotely similar.  You must've thought I was crazy, lol!  I think I needed to see both colors on the same skin tone.  They are different enough to justify me purchasing both.  A million thanks, beautiful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I was scratching my head at you a lil bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But definitely glad I could help, luv


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just popping back by to say that Pigalle [lipstick] gives me the Angelina Jolie lip...with no lipliner or nothing. *faints from sheer joy*


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 7, 2010)

Nars Strawberry Fields is really a must-have!!!

My lips look like I've been eating strawberries.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Nars Strawberry Fields is really a must-have!!!

My lips look like I've been eating strawberries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww man . .its sold out on the nars website, maybe imma have to gone down to sephora and check it out !!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_Aww man . .its sold out on the nars website, maybe imma have to gone down to sephora and check it out !!_

 
Try beauty.com.  You can get free shipping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.drugstore.com:80/products/prod.asp?pid=301245&catid=119689&fromsrch=strawber  ry+fields


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Just popping back by to say that Pigalle [lipstick] gives me the Angelina Jolie lip...with no lipliner or nothing. *faints from sheer joy*_

 
I need to check out this lippie.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been wearing my Gina and Taos blushes out lately! I love them. Thanks so much for the recs on Gina everyone...I never would have picked it up but I love it especially layered with other things.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 10, 2010)

Taos is my favorite one.  LOVE IT!  I want China Blue also.  I have a thing for mid to dark blue shadows. I am in my blue period when it comes to makeup.


----------



## dopista (Oct 10, 2010)

I gave NARS a bit of love last night wearing deep throat blush with MAC spaced out blush + NARS albatross as a highlight.. it was a great combo!! I layered my lips with MAC Twig lipstick with NARS dolce vita.

With all this love for Gina I need it in my life ladies! I'm getting a CP from sephora but Gina is not listed as part of the NARS blushes? is it atleast in store? or do I need to order it from the NARS website? All the help is appreciated <3


----------



## Morena.Doll (Oct 10, 2010)

You'll have to order it directly through NARS or Beauty.com


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_I need to check out this lippie._

 
I posted lipstick swatches in the Nars Swatch thread if you're interested.


----------



## honybr (Oct 12, 2010)

I decided to try Strawberry Fields because of all the rave reviews here.  That lipgloss is the truth!  Immediate love.  I'm going to have to try the blushes now because the few I swatched were gorgeous.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_I decided to try Strawberry Fields because of all the rave reviews here.  That lipgloss is the truth!  Immediate love.  I'm going to have to try the blushes now because the few I swatched were gorgeous._

 
Don't you love it when products actually live up to their hype!!!  And it's crazy how opaque the color is too.

I wonder what makes Strawberry Fields so universally flattering?  Everybody looks good with it -- from NC 10 to NW60. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: I revisited Striptease l/g today.  And while I still don't like the nasty, plastic smell that it (and some of the other NARS lippies) has -- I was able to completely cover the scent by using a menthol-based lip balm underneath the gloss.  It really gave me a beautiful milky beige lip.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_*I decided to try Strawberry Fields because of all the rave reviews here.*  That lipgloss is the truth!  Immediate love.  I'm going to have to try the blushes now because the few I swatched were gorgeous._

 

In my sephora cart waiting for the F&F sale.  I love this color. thank goodness NARS keeps their newly released items for a while.  If this were MAC, it would be sold out by now. 

I am going to add China Blue to my list of faves. I don't have it yet, but its beautiful, and its going to look GOOD on!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 12, 2010)

What do you ladies think of Giza vs. Luster?  I'm leaning more towards Giza...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 15, 2010)

I went to Sephora today and I just had to check out Strawberry Fields after all the wonderful reviews, and guess . . .  what I didn't like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It just didnt work for me!!! But hey thats okay b/cuz that just means its one more left for the peeps that love it . . haha! 

  	I didnt buy anything cuz Im going to wait for the Sephora FF sale, so my online shopping cart is well stocked w/ other nars products!!!


----------



## Noussie (Oct 16, 2010)

Has any of you ladies NC40 and up tried Douceur blush?
  	I wanna get this but i'm afraid it wont show up on my NC42-44 skin..


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 17, 2010)

I have it (I'm NC43). It's VERY subtle. If you're looking for something to show up.. skip it. It's a lot of $$ to pay for blush that's not really going to have much color payoff.


----------



## honybr (Oct 18, 2010)

Ain't that the truth?  You'll look great in this color!  Be sure and post a picture in your blog.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 12, 2010)

I just received my first NARS lip gloss . . . Downtown !!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I must say I looooooooooooooooove it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, havent been this excited about a lipgloss in a long time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I think Im going to get Bougainville . . Thanks ladies


----------



## lenchen (Nov 12, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> I have it (I'm NC43). *It's VERY subtle. If you're looking for something to show up.. skip it. It's a lot of $$ to pay for blush that's not really going to have much color payoff.*



 	agreed!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey here's another promo code for narscosmetics.com

  	17% off $65 or more plus free shipping

*0419211CP*






  	Good Till 5/4


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 20, 2011)

so miss beautybylele, how is it that you only have 1 gloss??!!!
  	I'm shocked! ;-)



BeautyByLele said:


> I just received my first NARS lip gloss . . . Downtown !!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I must say I looooooooooooooooove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 20, 2011)

Hahaha . . . I now have 2 Nars glosses (Downtown & Moonfleet), 1 l/s (Honolulu Honey) & I have 8 (i think) Nars Blushes.  Im just now getting into their l/s and glosses.  I think I am going to get the 3 piece duo lip set with this new promo code


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 21, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> Hey here's another promo code for narscosmetics.com
> 
> 17% off $65 or more plus free shipping
> 
> ...



 	Holla!  Now I can get Deep Throat, Cactus Flower, and something else next month.  Now all we need is another free mini code, lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm just popping in to throw my hat in the ring for the WOC that love Honolulu Honey. For me it is the PERFECT no lipstick lipstick. It's a natural on me more than a nude. I think I will be backing this up very very soon.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 21, 2011)

Shadow Duos:  Bateau Ivre Rated R  Lip Gloss: Downtown Stella Bad Education Strawberry Fields  Lipstick: Roman Holiday Honolulu Honey  Blush: Taj Mahal LoveJoy Mounia


----------



## sss215 (Apr 22, 2011)

I love Luster, Scandal, and Nana lipglosses right now

  	I also love Tanganyka lipstick.  That is a beautiful neutral.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 22, 2011)

I stopped by the nars counter yesterday and I was able to swatch Gina, Gilda.  They are both very pretty colors so I will be picking these up with my next Nars order, also I have the 3 piece duo lip set in my cart as well. I also placed New Order in my cart but Im unsure, I think I need to see more swatches.  I hope its not super glittery and sparkly (although from the few swatches Ive seen, it looks that way)


----------



## sss215 (Apr 22, 2011)

Has anyone picked out Francois' lastest MU book yet.  It came out this week and my bookstore did not have it to browse through.   Post here if you get it please.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 22, 2011)

There's a link on my blog to get the book. I have the old one.



sss215 said:


> Has anyone picked out Francois' lastest MU book yet.  It came out this week and my bookstore did not have it to browse through.   Post here if you get it please.


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 22, 2011)

Blush: Taj Mahal Exhibit A Sin Desire  I have swatches of these and more nars blushes on my blog   Lipstick: HeatWave  Ive tried honolulu honey and i didnt like it on me. I ended up returnin it but i hear a lot of woc love it.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies !! I have been (pardon to pun) eyeing the NARS eyelash curler for quite some time.  Today I tried it in store and it is awesome.  So much easier to use than my MAC eyelash curler (which served me well for over a decade).  It has more of a curve than the MAC curler.  A serious must have!!! I love love love it!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm loving NARS blushes but my fave is a tie between Mata Hari and Montenegro.  The Multiple in Palm Beach and South Beach are a fave of mine as well.

  	Just got into the shadows and lipglosses but no favorites as of yet.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 2, 2011)

FYI Ladies!


 [h=3]NARS Wins 17 InStyle “Best Beauty Buys” Awards![/h]  	 
  	in particular:

  	13. Best Blush for Olive Skin- Super Orgasm Blush
	14. Best Lipstick for Olive Skin- Honolulu Honey Lipstick
	15. Best Lip Gloss for Olive Skin- Turkish Delight Lip Gloss
	16. Best Eye Shadow for Dark Skin- Mekong Single Eyeshadow
	17. Best Bronzer for dark Skin- Casino


----------



## shontay07108 (May 2, 2011)

I'm happy people are loving Nars, but Casino bronzer never did a thing for me. I had to pass that baby along. I could've used it as a pressed powder. Has anyone my complexion of darker used Orgasm blush? It seems like it wouldn't show up. I do agree with Honolulu Honey. That lipstick is the bomb. Maybe I should try Turkish Delight.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2011)

I use Orgasm.  I like it a lot.  Super Orgasm packs more of a color punch, but Orgasm gives a nice peachy/pink gold glow, and it is especially pretty when layered over cream blush or a more pigmented matte blush.  I experimented with Orgasm over NYXs Bronze Goddess cream blush last week and it was gorgeous.   


shontay07108 said:


> I'm happy people are loving Nars, but Casino bronzer never did a thing for me. I had to pass that baby along. I could've used it as a pressed powder. Has anyone my complexion of darker used Orgasm blush? It seems like it wouldn't show up. I do agree with Honolulu Honey. That lipstick is the bomb. Maybe I should try Turkish Delight.



 	ETA: I've read multiple people say that Torrid is the Orgasm for darker skintones, but I think both have their place.  I don't know which one I prefer though... probably Orgasm.


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 2, 2011)

Thanks ladies I will be making my first NARS purchase this weekend !!!


----------



## sss215 (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried the NARS loose powder??


----------



## afulton (May 14, 2011)

I agree Shontay,
  	Casino was a disappointment to me.  I really wanted to love it but it did absolutely nothing for me.  Now it just sits in my unwanted makeup collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


shontay07108 said:


> I'm happy people are loving Nars, but Casino bronzer never did a thing for me. I had to pass that baby along. I could've used it as a pressed powder. Has anyone my complexion of darker used Orgasm blush? It seems like it wouldn't show up. I do agree with Honolulu Honey. That lipstick is the bomb. Maybe I should try Turkish Delight.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 14, 2011)

I don't think I mentioned Downtown gloss. It's a perfect metallic purple. Just awesome. Also, the new Wonder gloss. I really just love Nars glosses in general. They last through a meal, aren't particularly stick and they don't have a scent that bothers me.   Anyone try Belle De Jour lipstick? I'm thinking it might be easier to wear on it's own than Honolulu Honey.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 16, 2011)

Just had an idea, but don't own these products: try Taj Mahal on lips then  Wondergloss over to punch out more orange ....


----------



## 2browneyes (May 16, 2011)

i like the color pay off with Wonder alone.....I'm gonna try ur suggestion tho....sounds like it should be really pretty.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 16, 2011)

Let me know how it looks.    I agree Wonder gloss on its own is gorgeous .... Sometimes I like to layer products on my lips in the morning just to shift the colour a little and then finish the day with just the gloss/balm .. it keeps it fun/playful.



2browneyes said:


> i like the color pay off with Wonder alone.....I'm gonna try ur suggestion tho....sounds like it should be really pretty.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 16, 2011)

^ I agree


----------



## 2browneyes (May 18, 2011)

Ok, so I tried Wonder with Taj Mahal under it and I absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!!!!   First I applied a very thin line of a brown liner then TM and I loved that matte orange w a lil shimmer look it gave. Once I added Wonder, I was in love. Thanks for the suggestion WhatWouldJoanDo.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 18, 2011)

Sadly, I forgot to take pics to post so maybe this evening I'll do that


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 18, 2011)

Speaking of Wonder lipgloss I think I found my summer orange lip. MUFE #40 with Wonder on top. It's very in your face but Wonder seems to make it more wearable. If that makes sense. I have a feeling I may be backing up my very 1st NARS product.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 18, 2011)

I've been wanting to try MUFE #40.  Maybe I'll get to Sephora to pick that up this wknd.  Backing up Wonder is not a bad idea at all


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 18, 2011)

Yay!  beautiful!!  I'm so happy you tried it!!


2browneyes said:


> Ok, so I tried Wonder with Taj Mahal under it and I absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 18, 2011)

Ladies!!! Check out these new concealer shades to be released by NARS this Fall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Quote: Originally Posted by MarieMary A look at the newly formulated concealers! (and two new foundation shades) And a picture of the 9 Larger than Life eyeliners. According to the blogger, Grand Palais duo e/s and Delphes trio e/s will be limited editions. Source: http://www.solifestyle.com/2011/05/makeup-show-nars-fall-2011-preview.html


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2011)

Yay!  I've wanted to try a NARS concealer, but they only have what, two shades currently.  So I am looking forward to this.


----------



## MUnovice-08 (May 19, 2011)

Well i was at hte make up show on monday and saw a few of these, so i decided to play around in them, even though they were not selling them  however i fell in love with, i believe it's called armande ? correct me if i'm wrong plz. it matched pretty good. great coverage and creamy yet light. 

  	I wear a mac 45/ mufe face and body 12.


----------



## MarieMary (Jun 3, 2011)

MUnovice-08 said:


> Well i was at hte make up show on monday and saw a few of these, so i decided to play around in them, even though they were not selling them  however i fell in love with, i believe it's called armande ? correct me if i'm wrong plz. it matched pretty good. great coverage and creamy yet light.


  	Given that Nars concealers are apparently named after food, I guess the color you like is called amande (french for almond).


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 3, 2011)

lol! ... food -  it never occurred to me ... actually is it even more specific? baking/pastry ingredients. .. now it's all seemingly so much more french to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MarieMary said:


> Given that Nars concealers are apparently named after food, I guess the color you like is called amande (french for almond).


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so happy about these concealers...now to figure out if I am


 *Caramel* For medium to dark complexions, yellow and golden tones or 	
 *Amande* For medium to dark complexions, golden olive tones 
 
  	Hopefully someone does swatchs and comparisons because I have no nars counters near me....


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 26, 2011)

I speak too soon....


 		Caramel/Amande will be a new duo! WOOT WOOT 
 
  	~~HAPPY DANCE~~


----------



## califabulous (Sep 11, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm happy people are loving Nars, but Casino bronzer never did a thing for me. I had to pass that baby along. I could've used it as a pressed powder. Has anyone my complexion of darker used Orgasm blush? It seems like it wouldn't show up. I do agree with Honolulu Honey. That lipstick is the bomb. Maybe I should try Turkish Delight.



 	Orgasm just doesn't work for me.  Maybe as a highlight but I don't want to highlight with it lol


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Sep 11, 2011)

I picked up the new NARS stick concealer in Cafe and OMG it matches me exactly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will try to post swatches as soon as I can.

  	For reference, I am an NW43/45 with strong red undertones.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Sep 11, 2011)

califabulous said:


> Orgasm just doesn't work for me.  Maybe as a highlight but I don't want to highlight with it lol


  	Orgasm blush doesn't do anything for me either.  Super Orgasm looks great on me though,


----------



## califabulous (Sep 25, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Anyone try Belle De Jour lipstick? I'm thinking it might be easier to wear on it's own than Honolulu Honey.



 	I Love belle de jour but I never hear anyone talk about it. very neutral-an everyday nude for me.  Too bad NARS lip formulas do not work for me ( i must have alot of fine lines...every color settles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 25, 2011)

califabulous said:


> I Love belle de jour but I never hear anyone talk about it. very neutral-an everyday nude for me.  Too bad NARS lip formulas do not work for me ( i must have alot of fine lines...every color settles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn that sucks. have you tried layering or patting it with your fingers?   I have a new favorite nars product: The new stick concealers. Fantastically creamy. They don't cake up, they blend so well it's like your rubbing your bare skin and it gives proper coverage that you can blend. My perfect shade match is Amande.


----------



## Kisha (Sep 27, 2011)

I picked up Amande on Friday and I absolutely love it. I'm also loving Damned and Fire Down Below on my lips.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 28, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Damn that sucks. have you tried layering or patting it with your fingers?   I have a new favorite nars product: The new stick concealers. Fantastically creamy. They don't cake up, they blend so well it's like your rubbing your bare skin and it gives proper coverage that you can blend. My perfect shade match is Amande.


  yes it does suck! lol I love the colors NARS has.  I tried my fingers and a brush with the lipsticks but not with the glosses.  oh well...just gives me an excuse to buy chanel and ysl lippies.I I'm going to find a thread on that next   OH and because you guys talked it up so much I went and purchased GINA blusher!  The counter in Nordstrom's didn't have in stock so I will get it by mail. The MA at the Nars counter saw the color and she was hesitant to try it on me.  And then when she saw that it showed up (after I told her to just blend it out) she said OH. I would have never thought to show you this color...lol.  Not poking fun at this girl because there was definitely a time when I wouldn't have looked at the color either...but then again,  I do not work at a make up counter... ;P  UPDATE:  so gina....when i first applied it, I couldn't see gina at all.  those darn dept store lights!  lol it looked really pigmented in the store.  So I started researching how my similarly toned gina havers wear this color.  SO now when i apply it, I don't expect to see much.  It really does warm up the skin.  gives a little soft something that really does look pretty.  $27 pretty?  IDK.  I really have to dig in there and get the color but I guess that's ok as long as I like the outcome.  I packed it up to return but I think I might keep it.  Gonna try it out a little more.  i also tried it with a little taj mahal on top. Oh that was a good look.  it turned up gina and toned down the taj mahal.  how much blush should you have to pack on before you return it and look for a more suitable shade?


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

im in love with their brushes..


----------



## yardgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I have my eye on the Beautiful Liar lipstick. So pretty!


----------



## califabulous (Nov 4, 2011)

anybody tried the NARS Cordura eyeshadow duo?  I do not own any nars shadows and I think i want a duo.  nothing too bright but a go to duo I can wear anytime...I looked at surabya, isolde, star sailor, balthazar,and kalahari and the like. any recs?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2011)

califabulous said:


> yes it does suck! lol I love the colors NARS has.  I tried my fingers and a brush with the lipsticks but not with the glosses.  oh well...just gives me an excuse to buy chanel and ysl lippies.I I'm going to find a thread on that next   OH and because you guys talked it up so much I went and purchased GINA blusher!  The counter in Nordstrom's didn't have in stock so I will get it by mail. The MA at the Nars counter saw the color and she was hesitant to try it on me.  And then when she saw that it showed up (after I told her to just blend it out) she said OH. I would have never thought to show you this color...lol.  Not poking fun at this girl because there was definitely a time when I wouldn't have looked at the color either...but then again,  I do not work at a make up counter... ;P UPDATE:  so gina....when i first applied it, I couldn't see gina at all.  those darn dept store lights!  lol it looked really pigmented in the store.  So I started researching how my similarly toned gina havers wear this color.  SO now when i apply it, I don't expect to see much.  It really does warm up the skin.  gives a little soft something that really does look pretty.  $27 pretty?  IDK.  I really have to dig in there and get the color but I guess that's ok as long as I like the outcome.  I packed it up to return but I think I might keep it.  Gonna try it out a little more.  i also tried it with a little taj mahal on top. Oh that was a good look.  it turned up gina and toned down the taj mahal.  how much blush should you have to pack on before you return it and look for a more suitable shade?


  Try a contour brush with Gina on your cheekbones. It lifts the face.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Nov 5, 2011)

califabulous said:


> I Love belle de jour but I never hear anyone talk about it. very neutral-an everyday nude for me.  Too bad NARS lip formulas do not work for me ( i must have alot of fine lines...every color settles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I'm so surprised by this! I just realized that NARS/Estee Lauder are the only lippies who DON'T settle into my lines! And they're so lovely and opaque! Question: do you're lips peel? Mine don't if I'm not wearing any product but the second I apply a gloss/lipstick I turn into a f*cking snake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	What colour eyeshadows/cheeks do you all wear with Downtown? I absolutely adore it but never know quite what to pair it with


----------



## califabulous (Nov 11, 2011)

lenchen said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *MAHALO*
> 
> ...



 	really?  I could not get gina to show.  I could see it if I piled it on but it would still seem to fade..i don't think it faded but i think the color payoff just didn't work with my undertones???  bummer too b/c I love that color.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 11, 2011)

TheTeenageMuse said:


> I'm so surprised by this! I just realized that NARS/Estee Lauder are the only lippies who DON'T settle into my lines! And they're so lovely and opaque! Question: do you're lips peel? Mine don't if I'm not wearing any product but the second I apply a gloss/lipstick I turn into a f*cking snake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yea i have dry lips and they peel with or without product.  regardless of how much water i drink, and i use an exfoliator and different balms.  I have just realized that I have been washing my lips along with my face and the cleanser was too harsh and was drying out my lips.  It's only been a week since I have been avoiding my lips.  But I hadn't been using that cleanser too long so I don't think that's it.  but a snake?! lol yes that's me too!


----------



## califabulous (Nov 11, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Try a contour brush with Gina on your cheekbones. It lifts the face.


 
  	I tried it.  It looks great and subtle for about 5 minutes then it disappears.  glow gone. no color.  I don't get it.  I love that color.  I am really starting to think it's an undertone thing.  Many others wear it just fine but on me...nope. invisible.

  	**** maybe I am expecting to see serious color "like" exhibit A because of the heavy pigmentation NARS blushes are known for.... I think the glow is there but I look for it. I looked for COLOR POP.  oh well....i returned it...doesn't mean I can't buy it again


----------



## msroyalty2u (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone here NARS Macao and/or NARS Tahoe.

  	I purchased NARS Matte Foundation in Macao and NARS Powder Foundation in Tahoe about a month or so ago which I luv the color match...better than the NC45 match that I'm supposed to be according to MAC...it seems as though everyone is grouped into NC45...

*If your NARS Macao and/or Tahoe, what's your favorite products from this line (e.g., blush, l/g, l/s)?*


----------



## sss215 (Nov 20, 2011)

califabulous said:


> I tried it.  It looks great and subtle for about 5 minutes then it disappears.  glow gone. no color.  I don't get it.  I love that color.  I am really starting to think it's an undertone thing.  Many others wear it just fine but on me...nope. invisible.
> 
> **** maybe I am expecting to see serious color "like" exhibit A because of the heavy pigmentation NARS blushes are known for.... I think the glow is there but I look for it. I looked for COLOR POP.  oh well....i returned it...doesn't mean I can't buy it again


	Gina is very subtle on me also. I love it because it adds warmth to my skin after I apply foundation, which I like a little more on the less red/orange side; I prefer to add those colors as I see fit, and Gina works for that without going overboard.   I also use with fix+.  I spray before and after applying it.   For me, Gina works as a beauty powder more than as a blush.  I use it under or mixed with blushes, I combine it with something shimmery to highlight,  or when I want to layer my blushes for longer wear, I pull Gina, cause  its multi-purpose for me.  I use it with the MAC 131 or MAC 168. 

  	If you ever have the chance, check out Gilda.   Gilda is more pigmented on browner girls.  They are in the same family.  Gilda is the one that is going to give you more of the pop you are looking for.    If you really want a great coral, check out Excite from Illamasqua.   Very pigmented and does not disappoint.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 23, 2011)

sss215 said:


> Gina is very subtle on me also. I love it because it adds warmth to my skin after I apply foundation, which I like a little more on the less red/orange side; I prefer to add those colors as I see fit, and Gina works for that without going overboard.   I also use with fix+.  I spray before and after applying it.   For me, Gina works as a beauty powder more than as a blush.  I use it under or mixed with blushes, I combine it with something shimmery to highlight,  or when I want to layer my blushes for longer wear, I pull Gina, cause  its multi-purpose for me.  I use it with the MAC 131 or MAC 168.
> If you ever have the chance, check out Gilda.   Gilda is more pigmented on browner girls.  They are in the same family.  Gilda is the one that is going to give you more of the pop you are looking for.    If you really want a great coral, check out Excite from Illamasqua.   Very pigmented and does not disappoint.


	Hey! thanks for the input.  I looked at Gilda..i thought it would be more suited to me also...but I have mac pinch me which i felt was too similar...?  I am going to have a look again.  And I do want to see the illamasqua blushes!  I'll google excite and take a look.  Thanks gals!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 28, 2011)

Gilda looks more coral and orangier than Pinch Me, which is a reddened coral


----------



## Morena.Doll (Nov 30, 2011)

califabulous said:


> Hey! thanks for the input.  I looked at Gilda..i thought it would be more suited to me also...but I have mac pinch me witch i felt was too similar...?  I am going to have a look again.  And I do want to see the illamasqua blushes!  I'll google excite and take a look.  Thanks gals!


  	I own Gilda and Pinch Me and they look nothing alike. Gilda is definitely more of a true coral and more vibrant than Pinch Me.


----------



## LuvKay26 (Mar 6, 2012)

The Multiples .... LOOOOVVVEEEE


----------



## califabulous (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought I should mention that I bought Gina again...lol I love it.  After all the suggestions you all had about the color, I you tubed it...and I found a video of this girl who had my exact experience...she said it didn't show up and that she was about to return it and tried it one more time and it was fab.  She thought she may have used it with a damp brush that was recently cleaned so the color didn't deposit.  And of course, that's what I did. I spot cleaned my best blush brush and dipped it in the product. HA.   gotta love this site.  I love that blush i've had it for months now and I wear it at least twice a week.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 24, 2012)

msroyalty2u said:


> Anyone here NARS Macao and/or NARS Tahoe.
> 
> I purchased NARS Matte Foundation in Macao and NARS Powder Foundation in Tahoe about a month or so ago which I luv the color match...better than the NC45 match that I'm supposed to be according to MAC...it seems as though everyone is grouped into NC45...
> 
> *If your NARS Macao and/or Tahoe, what's your favorite products from this line (e.g., blush, l/g, l/s)?*


  	Are you still wearing this combo?  I have macao but I got a sample of Tahoe after I notice how it blended in so well.  It is definitely too light for my complexion but the undertones must be a match somehow.  I have been wearing it with Medium deep msf from mac and it's been looking good.  i just can't commit because women who wear this color are NC 42/43/44 in mac??? i just don't get it... anyway let me know how it's going with this combo.

  	I personally love amour, torrid, exhibit A, gina, Taos, desire blushers. Lippies- belize, belle de jour, honolulu honey,funny face, schiap, revolt (although the lip formulas don't work for me I love the colors) south beach multiple. I have not yet ventured to the shadows but I'm working on it!


----------



## msroyalty2u (Nov 10, 2012)

NARS Macao with Tahoe to set works well for me!  No complaints.

  	In MAC, I am considered NC45, but it seems everybody is placed into the NC45 category.  I never really thought it was the best match for me.  However, no longer wear MAC foundations anymore...it's been at least over 5...

  	I have NARS lipsticks in Heat Wave and Schiap!  Beautiful colors for sure.  Honeylulu Honey, Funny Face, Dolce Vita and Cruising lipsticks are on my current wishlist along with the legendary Exhibit A and Taj Mahal.  Also, some of the lip pencils are on my list such as Fantasia, Hopi, Cruella & Red Square as well as Giza and Babe lipglosses.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 17, 2012)

My favorite NARS products ar as follows: Lip lacquers: cab iris, butter field 8 and hellfire Eyeshadows: Mekong, Galapagos and Santorini Blushes: torrid, exhibit a , Taj Mahal, mounia, Gina,outlaw, dolce vita Lipsticks: pigalle, hot voodo and tangiers


----------



## deanfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My Nars Favorites are:

  	Red Lizard & Honolulu Honey lipstick
  	Casino Bronzer
  	Blushes: Desire, Taj Mahal, Exhibit A, Luster, & Amour


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 5, 2013)

My Nars faves are:

  	Red lizard and Barbarella lipsticks
  	Taj Mahal, Gina, Gilda and Exhibit A blushes
  	Cordura and kalari eyeshadow duos
  	Love the tinted moisturizer as well


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jan 13, 2013)

Love Orgasm. I also purchased Taj Mahal but for some reason it doesn't look right on my skintone. :-(


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love Grand Palais, Vent Glacé, Marie Galante, Underworld, Jolie Poupée duos among others
  	Cap Ferrat, Douce France, Ramatuelle and High Society trios
  	Fire Down Below, Vendanges, Trans Europe Express, Trans Siberian, Roman Holiday lipsticks among others
  	Gaiety, Sex Appeal, Angelika blushes among others
  	Thakoon nail polishes
  	Loose powder


----------



## deanfour (Jan 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried Funny Face lipstick? I keep eyeing that one.


----------



## pinkpaint (Jan 13, 2013)

deanfour said:


> Has anyone tried Funny Face lipstick? I keep eyeing that one.


	I love Funny Face. On me, it's pretty similar to MAC Girl About Town. Maybe a smidgen darker and matte.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 13, 2013)

deanfour said:


> Has anyone tried Funny Face lipstick? I keep eyeing that one.


  Beautiful fuschia pink. Very wearable


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree. Love that one and Transeurope Express with Easy Lover gloss on top.


----------



## Bach (Feb 2, 2013)

WOCs what are your thoughts on the Nars reflecting powder?

  	So far I doesnt look good on any blogger (cafe makeup, beautylish etc) Ive seen so far. I havent seen any pics on a WOC either, any links? From what Im seeing, doesnt seem worth it at all.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 3, 2013)

Bach said:


> WOCs what are your thoughts on the Nars reflecting powder?  So far I doesnt look good on any blogger (cafe makeup, beautylish etc) Ive seen so far. I havent seen any pics on a WOC either, any links? From what Im seeing, doesnt seem worth it at all.


  I am wondering about its benefits as well. Generally, white powders although translucent tend to make my foundation look gray in photos. So I tend to start away from them.   I don't look ashen or anything, my skin will just lack warmth. I don't find  lighter WOC having that problem, so across the board, I think they work for some WOC but not all.    I think you should go to a nars counter and see if they can make you sample of the powder so you can test it out at home and see how it looks in photos, with the flash on.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 3, 2013)

Luster, Lusteer, Luster. Go get it NOW!!!! I'm a NC50 and this is the absolute BEST highlighting color for me.  It's a golden-peach color and gives the best glow. The glow looks very natural. I love it. I bought Albatross before I bought Luster- Lust looks soooo much better. 

  	I also like Exhibit A- looks banging paired with MAC Ruby Woo lipstick.

  	I have Taj Mahal- it's just meh on me. A little too glittery (not shimmery) and orange.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 3, 2013)

NARS' pencil sharpener is THE BEST sharpener out there. I used to have issues with points breaking inside other sharpeners.  NARS' cuts through every pencil from 99 cents to 20 something dollars like butter!


----------



## deanfour (Feb 9, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Luster, Lusteer, Luster. Go get it NOW!!!! I'm a NC50 and this is the absolute BEST highlighting color for me.  It's a golden-peach color and gives the best glow. The glow looks very natural. I love it. I bought Albatross before I bought Luster- Lust looks soooo much better.   I also like Exhibit A- looks banging paired with MAC Ruby Woo lipstick.  I have Taj Mahal- it's just meh on me. A little too glittery (not shimmery) and orange.


Yes, Luster is great! BTW, I'm MUFE #173.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 9, 2013)

From what I understood the new powders were translucent clear powders similar to the Mally product. I too tend to stay away from white tranculent powders though MAC prep & prime compact works great to me.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 9, 2013)

Gina or Gilda? Which would you ladies choose... I'm leaning towards Gilda


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 9, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> Gina or Gilda? Which would you ladies choose... I'm leaning towards Gilda


  	Wellllllllllll... I think that they are different enough to own both.*turns enabling thrusters on*


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 10, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> Gina or Gilda? Which would you ladies choose... I'm leaning towards Gilda
> Wellllllllllll... I think that they are different enough to own both.*turns enabling thrusters on*


  	Well yes, you are right but being that they are cousins, which one would be your favorite? *trying to avoid the enabling to buy both*


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 16, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I recently purchased my first NARS blush,Taj Mahal and wore it on Saturday. I got so many complements on it. I have to say it is soooo worth the price and something that a WOC should have in her kit.


  	sounds like a good enough reason to me


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 24, 2013)

My favorite are the yachiyo brush blonde venus lipstick exhibit a blush liberte blush luster blush chesla girl lip laquer and my nars yachiyo lip brush.does anymore find that luster is the tone down version of tai mahal which I didn't like to shimmery but luster is love


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 24, 2013)

Foxxydiva said:


> Love Orgasm. I also purchased Taj Mahal but for some reason it doesn't look right on my skintone. :-(


Me either it looks beautiful on others I find that luster IMO is a toned down version of taj mahal


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 27, 2013)

Am I the only one who does not own Taj Mahal? I must get it!


----------



## mosha010 (Aug 27, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> Am I the only one who does not own Taj Mahal? I must get it!


  Go get ur taj mahal girl. It's a must for late summer nights... (I didn't go to the beach once this summer but I fake that good w this)


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 27, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Go get ur taj mahal girl. It's a must for late summer nights... (I didn't go to the beach once this summer but I fake that good w this)


Taj Mahal is beautiful I couldn't get it to work on me I try using a light hand different brushes I ended up returning mines I like nars luster its a baby Taj Mahal without the frosty look ladies look beautiful with it on I don't know what I was doing wrong lol


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 27, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Taj Mahal is beautiful I couldn't get it to work on me I try using a light hand different brushes I ended up returning mines I like nars luster its a baby Taj Mahal without the frosty look ladies look beautiful with it on I don't know what I was doing wrong lol


  	I guess I will order it or try to find one in a blog sale. If I can find that I will be super happy.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Aug 27, 2013)

Finally hitting the pan on Luster which I haven't had for more than a year and a half. This is a biggie for me as I have never used up an entire blush, and I know this one will be gone within the next six months. I believe this has to be my favorite blush of all time. It's perfect with everything for me. Subtle, glowy, and beautiful. Sigh.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 27, 2013)

TwistedFaith said:


> Finally hitting the pan on Luster which I haven't had for more than a year and a half. This is a biggie for me as I have never used up an entire blush, and I know this one will be gone within the next six months. I believe this has to be my favorite blush of all time. It's perfect with everything for me. Subtle, glowy, and beautiful. Sigh.


  	Are you just using Luster as a blush? I bought Luster and Lovejoy this year and don't reach for either of them. I think it's because I tend to go for cool tone lips but I have these warm blushes.


----------



## aradhana (Aug 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Nope. I don't have it. Part of it is b/c I always get it mixed up with Exhibit A which people also say all WOC must own it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i know....but you MUST 

  	actually though i have and love taj mahal, i think luster and deep throat are more *must* for me, in terms of nars blushes....esp deep throat.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Aug 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Nope. I don't have it. Part of it is b/c I always get it mixed up with Exhibit A which people also say all WOC must own it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I use Luster as a blush. What I love about it is that though most Nars blushes are super pigmented and need to be blended out a lot, I can just pile Luster on and it never looks like too much. It's extremely blendable and flattering, no clown face, just gorgeous looking skin. Luster is on the warm side but I think it's still neutral enough to wear with a lot of different looks.  Lovejoy is another one I need to pick up. I'm sure I'll love it, but I always held off because folks said if you have MAC Lovejoy you don't need that one too. I lost that one so now I have an excuse to get the Nars one!   Also thinking about getting Gina. I've wanted that one for the longest.


----------



## MissTT (Aug 27, 2013)

TwistedFaith said:


> Also thinking about getting Gina. I've wanted that one for the longest.


  	Okay clearly I'm not rocking Luster the right way. You ladies are singing its praises. Maybe I'll go for a really natural face tomorrow and try to wear it. It just didn't seem to show up on me when I wore it last time. I'll have to pile it on.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I know, I know. I'll get it. Gonna hold out to see if I can get it at a bigger discount.
> Okay clearly I'm not rocking Luster the right way. You ladies are singing its praises. Maybe I'll go for a really natural face tomorrow and try to wear it. It just didn't seem to show up on me when I wore it last time. I'll have to pile it on.


  	I agree I will get it when sephora has a F&F sale or something lol


----------



## MissTT (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay tried Luster today using my newer Tom Ford blush brush and _now _I see it on my face. My other brushes must have been sheering it out too much. Does it kinda look like Lovejoy?


----------



## thatssojessy (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Seduction. It's a really pretty sangria that doesn't have a lot of frost. I can take pictures and show how it looks on me tomorrow *hopefully* (MUFE 178)


----------



## pinkpaint (Aug 28, 2013)

thatssojessy said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Seduction. It's a really pretty sangria that doesn't have a lot of frost. I can take pictures and show how it looks on me tomorrow *hopefully* (MUFE 178)


  	I have Mounia, which is similar but darker. It's a straight up raspberry. I need to use it more often but I think it would be great in the Fall with all the berry, purple, etc. lips. Since Mounia has been discontinued I think Seduction is a great substitute.


----------



## DivaLevy (Sep 25, 2013)

I only have Nars blushes thus far! My faves:
  Seduction
  Taj Mahal
  Mata Hari
  Exhibit A

  I currently have my eye on:
  Taos

  I made a video on my faves! Take a look
  Dolce Vita!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Sep 25, 2013)

DivaLevy said:


> I only have Nars blushes thus far! My faves:
> Seduction
> Taj Mahal
> Mata Hari
> ...


  Im about to bite the bullett and buy Taj Mahal since it is soooooo freaking cute.


----------



## DivaLevy (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes girl go get it! It is a game changer that Taj Mahal just make the skin look so glowy and makes the face look so awake. Its pricey but I think out of all my Nars the one I would repurchase over and over again. 
  Here is an old pic of it heavily swatched on me to give you an idea!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Sep 25, 2013)

DivaLevy said:


> Yes girl go get it! It is a game changer that Taj Mahal just make the skin look so glowy and makes the face look so awake. Its pricey but I think out of all my Nars the one I would repurchase over and over again.
> Here is an old pic of it heavily swatched on me to give you an idea!


  Yes its soooo pretty. I only have the ones that Sephora carried. We only had that store where I lived but now that I have moved its on. I mean for a while I didnt even know there were different shades on the website. I am headed to Nordies after work today.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Sep 25, 2013)

thatssojessy said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Seduction. It's a really pretty sangria that doesn't have a lot of frost. I can take pictures and show how it looks on me tomorrow *hopefully* (MUFE 178)


 
  You are right I love that blush as well!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm wearing Seduction today. I don't reach for it much b/c I like brighter looks, but I was in a fall mood today. It's very nice.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 7, 2013)

I am mildly ashamed that I don't own any NARS color products except for two very neutral lipsglosses, one of which I bought just for the name.


----------



## Debbs (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't feel bad . I only own TM blush which I recently got on this site . I love it and plan to get another Nars blush eventually . I am not sure which one yet tho. I may have to read the whole thread and look up swatches!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 7, 2013)

Debbs said:


> Don't feel bad . I only own TM blush which I recently got on this site . I love it and plan to get another Nars blush eventually . I am not sure which one yet tho. I may have to read the whole thread and look up swatches!


  I think I follow you on IG I just posted a big photo of my blushes and I plan on doing swatches since I was asked but if you check out hauling with niya she has a youtube post with tons of swatches


----------



## Debbs (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't think it's me on IG, lol but will definitely check out your suggestion. TY so much !!!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 7, 2013)

Debbs said:


> Don't think it's me on IG, lol but will definitely check out your suggestion. TY so much !!!


  Sorry lol I get user names confused lol but yes check out her video


----------



## MissTT (Oct 8, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I am mildly ashamed that I don't own any NARS color products except for two very neutral lipsglosses, *one of which I bought just for the name.*








 This happens. I figure it makes you smile so it's a fair investment.

  bvenice and I were chatting and I want to verify: is Taj Mahal discontinued? Or I wonder if it's just that Sephora isn't carrying it anymore.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> This happens. I figure it makes you smile so it's a fair investment.
> 
> bvenice and I were chatting and I want to verify: is Taj Mahal discontinued? Or I wonder if it's just that Sephora isn't carrying it anymore.


  Its not I went to the nars counter and they had it and still will sell it!!!!  I bought it and was like yaaaaay


----------



## sagehen (Oct 8, 2013)

I think it's Sephora. They are missing a good deal of the NARS line. Taj Mahal is still available at counters and on NARS website. I wonder if Taj Mahal will be online only like some shades of their powder foundation.  Miss TT: is this a hint about ablush I need from NARS?


----------



## MissTT (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## sss215 (Oct 9, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> Am I the only one who does not own Taj Mahal? I must get it!


  I don't because I'm not a fan.  To much shimmer for me. I like my orange blushes to be matte, like MAC Devil


----------



## Debbs (Oct 9, 2013)

I sneaked a look at the Nars counter yesterday when I went to see DN. I was recommended Exhibit A but it looks so bright and scary! I am afraid but when I go back to pick up my DN stuff I may take another serious peek again by Nars.


----------



## im10ika (Oct 9, 2013)

My favorite is not a color product, but the creamy opaque concealer. Hands down ..... Best concealer ever. I'm in color amande, I think that's how it's spelled.


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 10, 2013)

My favorite nars products, besides sheer glow, are "deep throat" blush and "Turkish delight" lipgloss


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 12, 2013)

Taj Mahal and Exhibit A are two of my favorite blushes ever. I swatched them so you can see how harmless (and freakin' awesome) they really are!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 12, 2013)

DivaLevy said:


> Yes girl go get it! It is a game changer that Taj Mahal just make the skin look so glowy and makes the face look so awake. Its pricey but I think out of all my Nars the one I would repurchase over and over again.
> Here is an old pic of it heavily swatched on me to give you an idea!


  This is gorgeous on you! I can't get enough of this blush.


----------



## Debbs (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the swatches! Very helpful . If I don't get Exhibit A on Thursday which I just may then my next Nordies note is dedicated towards it for sure . I got Dolce Vita yesterday from a wonderful friend of mine . So I have two now with TM and Exhibit A will make three. I am making  progress slowly but surely


----------



## cocotears (Oct 12, 2013)

MissTT said:


> :haha:  This happens. I figure it makes you smile so it's a fair investment.  bvenice and I were chatting and I want to verify: is Taj Mahal discontinued? Or I wonder if it's just that Sephora isn't carrying it anymore.


  I emailed Sephora yesterday because I was planning on purchasing it during their F&F or whatever sale and they said:    "Currently, we do not offer the Nars Blush in Taj Mahal on our website. However, we do suggest you try Marc Jacobs Beauty Shameless Bold Blush in 210 Irresistible as these items are comparable."  I'm kinda bummed I won't be able to pick it up for less.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 13, 2013)

Debbs said:


> I sneaked a look at the Nars counter yesterday when I went to see DN. I was recommended Exhibit A but it looks so bright and scary! I am afraid but when I go back to pick up my DN stuff I may take another serious peek again by Nars.


Exhibit a is love my favorite nars blush. try it Debb scary in pan but so beautiful on I use my 187 brush.o how I love that blush


----------



## MissTT (Oct 13, 2013)

How does Taj Mahal compare to MAC Style?


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How does Taj Mahal compare to MAC Style?


  I dont know babe I dont have MAC style but I have heard great things about it.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How does Taj Mahal compare to MAC Style?


 
  Hey @MissTT  check out this site she has them swatched next to each other http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/03/spring-to-summer-colors-for-eyes-and.html


----------



## TwistedFaith (Oct 15, 2013)

Is anyone getting anything from the holiday collection? I'm eyeing the magenta blush.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2013)

TwistedFaith said:


> Is anyone getting anything from the holiday collection? I'm eyeing the magenta blush.


  I'm definitely getting the magenta, Coeur Battant, and the Sephora palette even though I'm not in love with all the shades there.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Oct 15, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm definitely getting the magenta, Coeur Battant, and the Sephora palette even though I'm not in love with all the shades there.


 Coeur Battant is lovely, isn't it? I have one magenta blush from Black Up cosmetics which seems more purple than this one; it will definitely be a unique addition to my blushes. And I didn't realize this collection would be available at Sephora, I thought it would only be at Nars stores/counters and their website. I'm just wondering if this is expected to quickly sell out like a MAC LE collection. I'm so tapped out I'm hoping everything is still available by next month when I'll be able to afford it.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 15, 2013)

The palette will sell out for sure. Coeur Battant is LE and I think it will sell out as well. It's incredibly vibrant and most people will buy it simply because they can't take their eyes off of it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 16, 2013)

im10ika said:


> My favorite is not a color product, but the creamy opaque concealer. Hands down ..... Best concealer ever. I'm in color amande, I think that's how it's spelled.


  Yup I love this concealer! I reach for it a lil more than my Mac prolongwear concealer. Actually I think I will start to rotate them so I don't use the nars one up too quick   





dreamlove said:


> My favorite nars products, besides sheer glow, are "deep throat" blush and "Turkish delight" lipgloss


 I've gotten a few samples of the sheer glow foundation and I really like it so I will be buying this during the sale  





MissTT said:


> The palette will sell out for sure. Coeur Battant is LE and I think it will sell out as well. It's incredibly vibrant and most people will buy it simply because they can't take their eyes off of it.


  It does look so pretty but I gotta stay strong and not buy it because I have TF Naracissist blush and it's gorgeous !


----------



## sagehen (Oct 16, 2013)

^^OK, wait, what shades did you test in the foundation? Which one are you going to buy?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 16, 2013)

I got samples of Macao , New Guinea and Trindad.  Trindad was a no-go too dark.  In sheer glow New Guinea was like the perfect match . Macao is very very similar to New Guinea  although Macao is just a tiny bit more yellow. So I could def see how some NC50 could wear either or ..  In sheer matte I liked the way Macao looked better. I know supposedly most people wear the same Shade across the board with nars foundations but I found I liked the way Macao in sheer matte looked better.   I will be purchasing the New Guinea in Sheer Glow.  I have dry skin so I won't purchase the sheer matte because winter is coming and I don't wanna look too matte I will save that purchase for next year.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for answering. I do like the yellow of Macao - I am trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger. Have you tried New Orleans? According to their most recent color chart (it is being changed according to my SA - they are rejiggering the numbers and color names), New Orleans is another yellow-based shade, and even though it is "darker" on the chart, I swear it is in between New Guinea and Macao. It's hard to get a sample of that one since Sephora does not carry it. Only some Nordstroms near me carry it, so I am going to get a sample when next I pass a store that carries it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 16, 2013)

No I haven't tried New Orleans, maybe I can try to get a sample if I go to nordstrom soon. Yeah that's like according to Nars website New Guinea has red undertones and I don't see red undertones in it.. I dunno .


----------



## sagehen (Oct 16, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> No I haven't tried New Orleans, maybe I can try to get a sample if I go to nordstrom soon. Yeah that's like according to Nars website New Guinea has red undertones and I don't see red undertones in it.. I dunno .


 Exactly - I am confused so I decided I am going to just try the shades I am interested in and decide. I am getting samples and wearing it on my own time because once I let the SA match me and apply and after a couple of hours it had oxidized something fierce. So, I am trying each one on a different day and seeing how it really wears.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 16, 2013)

I just googled a swatch of  New Orleans and looking at Karla's swatches New Orleans looks like it has red undertones.  Yes it's probably best to get at least three different shades ( the one you think you are, one shade lighter, and one shade darker) and test them out ... all day with a full face  up makeup on and in different lighting . That's what I did, plus I asked different people what they thought of my foundation.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 17, 2013)

Just kinda quickly skimming through some YT vids for New Orleans  I see some  people wearing it that range from different shades -some look "darker" than a "NC50" some look like an nc50 and some look lighter than a nc50... It's just a struggle finding foundation, ( although I know lighting plays a big factor).


----------



## KaysWays (Oct 17, 2013)

Debbs said:


> I sneaked a look at the Nars counter yesterday when I went to see DN. I was recommended Exhibit A but it looks so bright and scary! I am afraid but when I go back to pick up my DN stuff I may take another serious peek again by Nars.


  I was scared of it to but I bit the bullet and also apply with duo fiber stipling brush so its not too heavy. Its great for us woc. Tomorrow I plan on ordering Seduction & Mari Hati (I think thats the name)  bur im so tempted to get the new LE CB one. Now after reading this thread I been feenin for TM and I just may give into both


----------



## GlitterMUA (Oct 17, 2013)

I LOVE Taj Mahal blush! I like to wear it with MAC's Raisin blush. I put Taj more on the apples of my cheeks and it just warms it all up!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 17, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I just googled a swatch of  New Orleans and looking at Karla's swatches New Orleans looks like it has red undertones.  Yes it's probably best to get at least three different shades ( the one you think you are, one shade lighter, and one shade darker) and test them out ... all day with a full face  up makeup on and in different lighting . That's what I did, plus I asked different people what they thought of my foundation.


  But New Orleans is more yellow on me than New Guinea, which is weird. I am going to try them side by side on my face with what's left of my samples and meake a decision. I will also get a sample of Macao this weekend and decide between the 3.  Foundation is such a YMMV thing, so I just like to try before I buy (especially with the NARS price tag). Let us know how your trials go.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 17, 2013)

GlitterMUA said:


> I LOVE Taj Mahal blush! I like to wear it with MAC's Raisin blush. I put Taj more on the apples of my cheeks and it just warms it all up!


  I so must try this thank you @GlitterMUA


----------



## Debbs (Oct 17, 2013)

Exhibit A is in my possession finally. Enabling has been proven to be influencial and effective. The holiday items will not be in until Nov 1st I was informed. I must stay away!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 17, 2013)

Sagehen exactly... But u have me curious about New Orleans so I must try to get a sample of it !!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 18, 2013)

Debbs said:


> Exhibit A is in my possession finally. Enabling has been proven to be influencial and effective. The holiday items will not be in until Nov 1st I was informed. I must stay away!!!


 
  LOL sure you will be able to stay away lol I Know I wont. Im on the fence about these blush palette only because it has 3 shades that I have a freaking ton of ugh


----------



## GlitterMUA (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *bvenice1920* 



 
I so must try this thank you @GlitterMUA



 You're welcome! I think you will like it!! Let me know!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 20, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Sagehen exactly... But u have me curious about New Orleans so I must try to get a sample of it !!


  Let me know how it goes. Like I say, I find it all curious. My bottle of New Orleans says Medium/Dark 5 on it and my bottle of New Guinea says Dark 1 on it. On the NARS website it says that New Guinea is Medium/Dark 5 and New Orleans is Dark 2. It is clear that they are re-arranging the colors, and now I wonder if the actual product will be different in the future - it is totally adding to my confusion about NARS. I would give up, except I love the finish of Sheer Matte. I just want to slap it on and go, and don't feel like working so hard to figure out the shades and whatnot.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

I know it's only been a day but did you get a chance to try out one of the shades today? If so how did it go. I probably won't be able to get to a nars counter until sometime next week ... Ugh


----------



## sagehen (Oct 22, 2013)

Not yet. I have yet to try Macao, which is the lightest but most yellow of the three. I will try it soon. I think I am going to have to work with NARS like I do with others: one color in the center of my face blended with another at the perimeter. I can see Macao working in the center and New Orleans at the perimeter. New Guinea just oxidizes too red and dark. I am going today to my counter to get a sample of Macao and to ask the rep (the brand rep will be there today) what is going on with the changing of the shades/names. I want to know if the product itself is changing as well.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 23, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Not yet. I have yet to try Macao, which is the lightest but most yellow of the three. I will try it soon. I think I am going to have to work with NARS like I do with others: one color in the center of my face blended with another at the perimeter. I can see Macao working in the center and New Orleans at the perimeter. New Guinea just oxidizes too red and dark. I am going today to my counter to get a sample of Macao and to ask the rep (the brand rep will be there today) what is going on with the changing of the shades/names. I want to know if the product itself is changing as well.


  I have a sample of the Macao sheer matte foundation... Imma try it on tomorrow and post a pic so you can give me your opinion.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 24, 2013)

To the ladies who suggested Stolen Kisses l/g...thank you - LOVE IT! :eyelove:


----------



## sagehen (Oct 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I have a sample of the Macao sheer matte foundation... Imma try it on tomorrow and post a pic so you can give me your opinion.


  Did you try Macao yet?  I wore it yesterday, topped with Sephora Microsmooth powder. It wore well, at an amusement park, for about 10 hours (until I took it off) I only had to blot twice (once was just habit) and it did not melt away like I hear some people complain about. The finish was so nice. The color was good. The best of the three I have tried. I think in the summer I would revisit New Guinea, but right now Macao is the choice. I figure by the next time I need to change, NARS will have figured out and gotten straight the re-aligning of colors.   eta: oops - I meant New Orleans, not New Guinea


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I have a sample of the Macao sheer matte foundation... Imma try it on tomorrow and post a pic so you can give me your opinion.
> ...


  No I forgot... Lol ! When I did remember I already had on my foundation .... Matchmaster .  I'm not going anywhere today, just lounging so when I get dressed I'll put it on and see what u think.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 28, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> No I forgot... Lol ! When I did remember I already had on my foundation .... Matchmaster .  I'm not going anywhere today, just lounging so when I get dressed I'll put it on and see what u think.


  I am totally going to bug you about this until you try it lol. Plus, I want to know what you use to set it with.


----------



## sunsational (Oct 28, 2013)

TwistedFaith said:


> Is anyone getting anything from the holiday collection? I'm eyeing the magenta blush.


  coeur battant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love it and i have it. its beautiful


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 29, 2013)

Saaaaaaaagehen... Lol !! Finally I tried the sample I had Ok here's me wearing Macao in Sheer MATTE. I don't have a sample of Macao in Sheer Glow so this weekend I'll go and get a sample.   I think in the sheer matte Macao matches  me.... What do u think??


----------



## sagehen (Oct 29, 2013)

^^I like it - it's a good match, especially the bottom half of your face to the neck. What did you set with? I really like the finish. I have enough of my sample left to try again - on a weekday this time and wear to work to see how it holds up.  I think I am picking it up during Sephora VIB. That is all.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah my neck is darker than my face... Ugh I hate that... !!!!! Yeah I like the Macao in matte formula ... I'm going to class tonight so I'll see how it wears and report back.  Now I def want to try the Macao in sheer glow (just to double check it against New Guinea)  I'm suppose to go to Nordstrom on sat and I will see if they have a sample of the New Orleans


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm in love with Coeur Battant and Day Dream. You can read my reviews on them here: http://charismafull.tv/2013/10/29/nars-guy-bourdin-collection-coeur-battant-and-day-dream-blush-reviews-photos-w-swatches/


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 30, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yeah my neck is darker than my face... Ugh I hate that... !!!!! Yeah I like the Macao in matte formula ... I'm going to class tonight so I'll see how it wears and report back. Now I def want to try the Macao in sheer glow (just to double check it against New Guinea) I'm suppose to go to Nordstrom on sat and I will see if they have a sample of the New Orleans


  All this talk about this foundation may have me going to get a sample. I use UD naked skin but you ladies have got me over here like yeaaaaaaa let me check it out lol


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 30, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>


  omg you look soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 30, 2013)

Bbenive1920, Thank you. Yes the Nars foundation is really nice. Get a few samples of different colors and test it out.  I'm going to buy it real soon


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh Sagehen- I just set it with my MSFN in dark.  That's what I set all my foundations with


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Oh Sagehen- I just set it with my MSFN in dark.  That's what I set all my foundations with


  Good to know - I used my Sephora Microsmooth powder, which is supposedly a dupe. Yay! I swear after this foundation I am going on a no-buy for foundation. Well, except for maybe one.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you know which color in the Microsmooth is a dupe for Dark? Ugh, why am I even asking. I don't think I like MSFN. I had Med Deep and exchanged it for Med Dark and it just does nothing. Luvlydee said she found Dark to work really well for her so I'm thinking I need to go darker b/c I'm a half shade darker than her.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2013)

There isn't a good corellation between the Sephora shades and the MAC MSFN shades. I am thinking 56 - Mahogany for you. I am Deep Ebony. Those colors are so bad...I am no one's ebony. And what about real ebony sistas? Sephora ain't got no time for that, I guess lol. Oh, and don't go darker than Dark - I wear Dark and I am a couple of shades darker than you are.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Do you know which color in the Microsmooth is a dupe for Dark? Ugh, why am I even asking. I don't think I like MSFN. I had Med Deep and exchanged it for Med Dark and it just does nothing. Luvlydee said she found Dark to work really well for her so I'm thinking I need to go darker b/c I'm a half shade darker than her.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


 
  I agree I think I am along the same lines and I am a nw45 I use MSF dark or deep dark depending on the season. However sephora doest have very many shades that reach the darker women but the microsmooth is a good dupe in my opinion for the msf.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

I just meant I need to go darker than what I currently have; like MSFN Dark. Dhari said the lighter shade didn't give her the same kind of finish.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Oct 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I just meant I need to go darker than what I currently have; like MSFN Dark. Dhari said the lighter shade didn't give her the same kind of finish.


  ooh I got you lol


----------



## kalexis08 (Oct 30, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm in love with Coeur Battant and Day Dream. You can read my reviews on them here: http://charismafull.tv/2013/10/29/nars-guy-bourdin-collection-coeur-battant-and-day-dream-blush-reviews-photos-w-swatches/


  Now i need Day Dream!


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 30, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Saaaaaaaagehen... Lol !! Finally I tried the sample I had Ok here's me wearing Macao in Sheer MATTE. I don't have a sample of Macao in Sheer Glow so this weekend I'll go and get a sample.   I think in the sheer matte Macao matches  me.... What do u think??


 Stunning   





charismafulltv said:


> I'm in love with Coeur Battant and Day Dream. You can read my reviews on them here: http://charismafull.tv/2013/10/29/nars-guy-bourdin-collection-coeur-battant-and-day-dream-blush-reviews-photos-w-swatches/


they look nice on you


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I just meant I need to go darker than what I currently have; like MSFN Dark. Dhari said the lighter shade didn't give her the same kind of finish.


  Miss TT , iirc you're lighter than me so won't Dark be too "dark" for you ?  I was thinking about trying one shade up from MSFN because sometimes it becomes a lil red on me


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2013)

OK, MissTT that is three votes against you going darker than Dark MSFN. You see that?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 30, 2013)

Lou Garner - thanks!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OK, MissTT that is three votes against you going darker than Dark MSFN. You see that?


  I promise not to try darker than Dark, but I'm thinking of trying Dark. Go yell at luvlydee. She's wearing Dark, too.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > Miss TT , iirc you're lighter than me so won't Dark be too "dark" for you ?   I was thinking about trying one shade up from MSFN because sometimes it becomes a lil red on me
> ...


  I don't see how she (luvlydee) could wear dark either .... At least not as an all over face powder. I dunno maybe she uses it as a bronzer... We'll just have to ask her .... Lol  Luvlydeeeeeeee , how are you using MSFN in dark ?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2013)

Random...going to Sephora today to look at something...I may impulse buy NARS Odalisque lip gloss..any thoughts ladies (or gents)?


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>


  That looks really nice on you!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 2, 2013)

Gorgeous40- Thank you so much


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 2, 2013)

I went to Nordstrom today to try to get a sample of New Orleans... ugh the testers were almost empty and the sales associate was acting like she couldnt open up a new bottle.... so I didnt get any samples (I wanted to get New Orleans and Macao in the Sheer Glow).  There was a little foundation in the bottles so I was at least able to do some hand swatches . . . New Orleans appears to be too red for me... it actually looked darker than New Guinea.  Macao might possible work but I couldnt get enough foundation to do a face swatch. So I will go to sephora sometime this week and get a sample of Macao and make my finally decision  out of those two.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I went to Nordstrom today to try to get a sample of New Orleans... ugh the testers were almost empty and the sales associate was acting like she couldnt open up a new bottle.... so I didnt get any samples (I wanted to get New Orleans and Macao in the Sheer Glow).  There was a little foundation in the bottles so I was at least able to do some hand swatches . . . New Orleans appears to be too red for me... it actually looked darker than New Guinea.  Macao might possible work but I couldnt get enough foundation to do a face swatch. So I will go to sephora sometime this week and get a sample of Macao and make my finally decision  out of those two.


  I can't stand when folk act like samples are coming out of their personal stash or something.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay, I got a sample of Macao sheer glow so, I'll try it out tomorrow.  I also got a sample of the Marc Jacobs foundation in #84, I wanna test that out too ... Lol


----------



## sagehen (Nov 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Okay, I got a sample of Macao sheer glow so, I'll try it out tomorrow.  I also got a sample of the Marc Jacobs foundation in #84, I wanna test that out too ... Lol


  That (#84) is my shade too - I liked it a lot. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 4, 2013)

If I like it that's gonna be another foundation added to my list to buy.  I have a sample of the UD one , I think it's #11, I'm not at home so I don't know for sure but I need to test that one out too!!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 5, 2013)

LeLe, how did the Macao Sheer Glow trial go?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 5, 2013)

sagehen said:


> LeLe, how did the Macao Sheer Glow trial go?


  I will be trying it out this afternoon when I go to class (and I'll take a pic)


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 5, 2013)

Just ordered Nars Volga and Valparaiso pure matte lipsticks. Has anyone tried these? i can't wait to try these


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 5, 2013)

Sagehen -here's me wearing Macao in sheer glow .. Umm I think this makes me look a lil dull. What do you think ???   I think Macao sheer glow has just a tad to much yellow for me.  Tomorrow I'll test out New Guinea sheer glow again


----------



## sagehen (Nov 5, 2013)

They both look good, but I like the Sheer Matte better on you. I just scrolled back up to confirm with the previous pics. I think I will forget about Sheer Glow entirely.  Dude - what is on your lips?!? I. LOVE. IT.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 5, 2013)

Girl that's that Black metallic Dahlia OOC lip tar..... I love it too !! I wanna get a few more lip tars


----------



## sagehen (Nov 5, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Girl that's that Black metallic Dahlia OOC lip tar..... I love it too !! I wanna get a few more lip tars


  I am adding that to my Sephora VIB list... That is hot.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 5, 2013)

I think imma get Role Play and Kava kava next


----------



## bvenice1920 (Nov 6, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Girl that's that Black metallic Dahlia OOC lip tar..... I love it too !! I wanna get a few more lip tars


  I want that BMD as well at role play I have Kava Kava but I dont think it looks right on me.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 6, 2013)

I got Kava Kava in a set and I hate it. I don't think it looks right at all on me (NC44).  





BeautyByLele said:


> I think imma get Role Play and Kava kava next





bvenice1920 said:


> I want that BMD as well at role play I have Kava Kava but I dont think it looks right on me.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 6, 2013)

Bvenice1920 and MacHostage - Aaight y'all convinced me to scratch Kava Kava off my list ... can u guys recommend one that would be a good 'nude' color ?


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 6, 2013)

^^BeautyByLele that's a good question. Unfortunately I don't have a Sephora near me that carries the whole line so I can only guess. Mein Herr from the same group of colors as BMD looks like something you might check out, then again it looks possibly "scary" too, lol!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 6, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> ^^BeautyByLele that's a good question. Unfortunately I don't have a Sephora near me that carries the whole line so I can only guess. Mein Herr from the same group of colors as BMD looks like something you might check out, then again it looks possibly "scary" too, lol!


  Destiny Godley is wearing Mein Heir in one of the photos in the link below (scroll down a bit - it's the last one):  http://destinygodley.blogspot.com/2013/09/review-swatches-occ-lip-tars.html


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 7, 2013)

Ay yi yi! Scary, I say!     [quote  Destiny Godley is wearing Mein Heir in one of the photos in the link below (scroll down a bit - it's the last one):   http://destinygodley.blogspot.com/2013/09/review-swatches-occ-lip-tars.html[/quote]


----------



## sagehen (Nov 7, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Ay yi yi! Scary, I say!     [quote  Destiny Godley is wearing Mein Heir in one of the photos in the link below (scroll down a bit - it's the last one):   http://destinygodley.blogspot.com/2013/09/review-swatches-occ-lip-tars.html


[/quote]  What was scary? Mein Heir? I thought the first neutral was realy scary - and she was talking about how she liked it :shock:


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 7, 2013)

sagehen said:


> MAChostage said:
> 
> 
> > Ay yi yi! Scary, I say!     [quote  Destiny Godley is wearing Mein Heir in one of the photos in the link below (scroll down a bit - it's the last one):   http://destinygodley.blogspot.com/2013/09/review-swatches-occ-lip-tars.html


  What was scary? Mein Heir? I thought the first neutral was realy scary - and she was talking about how she liked it :shock:[/quote]  Haha !!! They both look scary on her !! I'm passing on both of those colors


----------



## sagehen (Nov 7, 2013)

^^LOL - I have only this to say...next time you go to Sephora, get a sample of N90 in Cover FX Oil Free Natural Finish Foundation along with the Marc Jacobs.  In her defense - she was not wearing liner. She talked about the liners she would wear with it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 7, 2013)

sagehen said:


> ^^LOL - I have only this to say...next time you go to Sephora, get a sample of N90 in Cover FX Oil Free Natural Finish Foundation along with the Marc Jacobs.  In her defense - she was not wearing liner. She talked about the liners she would wear with it.


  Okay I'll get a sample of that next time, I have a sample of the Marc Jacobs foundation so I'll try it out this weekend


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 7, 2013)

I didn't have enough of New Guinea sheer glow for a full face but I like it better than Macao . So in nars foundation I'm Macao in Sheer Matte and New Guinea in Sheer Glow


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 10, 2013)

I know this isn't the thread but i swatched role play lip tar and I like it... I hope to pick it up next week... I'm going to go to an actual  sephora store next week and I hope they have the full line so I can try to look at the nude colors


----------



## sagehen (Nov 10, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I know this isn't the thread but i swatched role play lip tar and I like it... I hope to pick it up next week... I'm going to go to an actual  sephora store next week and I hope they have the full line so I can try to look at the nude colors


 Cool - report back if you see any good prospects. I forgot to get Black Metal Dahlia when I went this weekend. You just reminded me of this.  Did you try the Marc Jacobs foundation?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I know this isn't the thread but i swatched role play lip tar and I like it... I hope to pick it up next week... I'm going to go to an actual  sephora store next week and I hope they have the full line so I can try to look at the nude colors
> ...


  Yes I did and I like it. It's feels really lightweight so I added that one to my foundation list.  I didn't buy the nars foundation as planned yet, I still want to get them I just wanted use up a lil more of my other foundations first.  I'm using my prongwear in nc50 but I think it's a lil off (looks a tad too red) probably a mix of nc45 & nc50 would be good but I don't feel like mixing..so I'm trying to hurry up and use it up.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 12, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yes I did and I like it. It's feels really lightweight so I added that one to my foundation list.  I didn't buy the nars foundation as planned yet, I still want to get them I just wanted use up a lil more of my other foundations first.  I'm using my prongwear in nc50 but I think it's a lil off (looks a tad too red) probably a mix of nc45 & nc50 would be good but I don't feel like mixing..so I'm trying to hurry up and use it up.


  OK, not to tempt you, but this is another convenient reason to buy C7 Face and Body. I mixed that with my PLW foundation in NC50 until I ran out, because the NC50 PLW just looked to red on me. I got the best of both worlds, long wear and a better shade match.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 20, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I didn't have enough of New Guinea sheer glow for a full face but I like it better than Macao . So in nars foundation I'm Macao in Sheer Matte and New Guinea in Sheer Glow


  Totally random, but I was messing around on a foundation database and this is the exact recommendation. I don't know if I dare try Sheer Glow. The idea of something with the word "glow" in it on my oily face terrifies me.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't have enough of New Guinea sheer glow for a full face but I like it better than Macao . So in nars foundation I'm Macao in Sheer Matte and New Guinea in Sheer Glow
> ...


  Yeah I have dry skin so the glow doesn't bother me... Well just stick to the matte foundation if it works for ya.  Yeah that match foundation database is a nice tool and it seems pretty accurate


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey ladies Nars is having Friends & Family 20% off code NARSFRIENDS good till 12/2


----------



## sagehen (Nov 28, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Hey ladies Nars is having Friends & Family 20% off code NARSFRIENDS good till 12/2


  LOL thanks - not that we need any more but now I will look at some website exclusives!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 28, 2013)

Good idea, sage.


----------



## KaysWays (Dec 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Saaaaaaaagehen... Lol !! Finally I tried the sample I had Ok here's me wearing Macao in Sheer MATTE. I don't have a sample of Macao in Sheer Glow so this weekend I'll go and get a sample.   I think in the sheer matte Macao matches  me.... What do u think??





BeautyByLele said:


> Okay, I got a sample of Macao sheer glow so, I'll try it out tomorrow.  I also got a sample of the Marc Jacobs foundation in #84, I wanna test that out too ... Lol


  Hey Lele Looking so pretty girl. I have a sample of the sheer glow in Macao and I wasn't a fan.  Now you make me want a sample of the matte one. I have dry skin so I thought glow would be the way to go even though I do prefer a matte finish. I'm headed to the city this week so I will be sure to pick up some samples of a few foundations. I'm dying to try that Marc Jacobs.   





BeautyByLele said:


> Sagehen -here's me wearing Macao in sheer glow .. Umm I think this makes me look a lil dull. What do you think ???   I think Macao sheer glow has just a tad to much yellow for me.  Tomorrow I'll test out New Guinea sheer glow again


 I like the matte better but they both look good.    





sagehen said:


> Destiny Godley is wearing Mein Heir in one of the photos in the link below (scroll down a bit - it's the last one):  http://destinygodley.blogspot.com/2013/09/review-swatches-occ-lip-tars.html


 It's hard for me to find regular nude lippies never mind an OCC.  I always tend to neglect my OCC collection but I want to add this red one to it. I just wore the NSFW over Riri woo on thanksgiving and loved it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 3, 2013)

KaysWays- thank you , I have dry skin as well and the sheer matte is not to drying for me! I like the foundation .


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone who normally wears NW45 in MAC products tried the NARS Radiant Cream Compact foundation and if so in which shade?  And do they seem to run a little dark (when compared to the liquid shades equivalents) to anyone else? 

  I went by Sephora today and ultimately decided on Macao rather than Trinidad because Trinidad seemed a smidge too dark and red, even though Macao seems a smidge too light, but it works, I think. I didn't realize that Sephora's don't cary the entire range of shades and I wonder if I might be closer to New Orleans instead… Just wondering what has worked for you ladies. Thanks!


----------



## sss215 (Dec 5, 2013)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Has anyone who normally wears NW45 in MAC products tried the NARS Radiant Cream Compact foundation and if so in which shade?  And do they seem to run a little dark (when compared to the liquid shades equivalents) to anyone else?   I went by Sephora today and ultimately decided on Macao rather than Trinidad because Trinidad seemed a smidge too dark and red, even though Macao seems a smidge too light, but it works, I think. I didn't realize that Sephora's don't cary the entire range of shades and I wonder if I might be closer to New Orleans instead… Just wondering what has worked for you ladies. Thanks!


  I haven't seen you here in a while! Welcome back!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 5, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I haven't seen you here in a while! Welcome back!


  Thanks!


----------



## lustandlipstick (Dec 6, 2013)

I really need to hop on the bandwagon and get Albatross. I've been lemming for it for awhile but for some reason, I'm having a hard time spending $30 on it. But, I'm gonna go ahead and take the plunge.

I've tried the ELF dupe but it makes me look super ashy. It doesn't blend it with my skin at all. "/


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Dec 8, 2013)

lustandlipstick said:


> I really need to hop on the bandwagon and get Albatross. I've been lemming for it for awhile but for some reason, I'm having a hard time spending $30 on it. But, I'm gonna go ahead and take the plunge.
> 
> I've tried the ELF dupe but it makes me look super ashy. It doesn't blend it with my skin at all. "/


Hi! I haven't tried Albatross.  Have you tried the Sephora MicroSmooth Baked Luminizer in stardust?  I love it!  I saw a YouTuber that thought this was better than Albatross.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 8, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> Hi! I haven't tried Albatross.  Have you tried the Sephora MicroSmooth Baked Luminizer in stardust?  I love it!  I saw a YouTuber that thought this was better than Albatross.


  **lemming created**  I was just trying to swear off Sephora - maybe next year.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 12, 2013)

Have any WOC bought the Crime of Passion palette from the Guy  Bourdin collection?


----------



## sss215 (Dec 12, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Have any WOC bought the Crime of Passion palette from the Guy  Bourdin collection?


  I love the way this palette looks, but I feel like I can dupe it. I may grab it after the holiday.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 12, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I love the way this palette looks, but I feel like I can dupe it. I may grab it after the holiday.


 I do too, but I love the compact nature of it - everything for a look can fit in my hand!!!!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 13, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I do too, but I love the compact nature of it - everything for a look can fit in my hand!!!!


 
  I bought it and the colors are beyond dupeable. I ended up selling it on my blog sale. I like it but I only wanted it to have it. Shameful reason to buy makeup lol.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 13, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> I bought it and the colors are beyond dupeable. I ended up selling it on my blog sale. I like it but I only wanted it to have it. Shameful reason to buy makeup lol.


  Hmm, lemming killed, and what's the link to your blogsale?


----------



## bvenice1920 (Dec 13, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Hmm, lemming killed, and what's the link to your blogsale?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm sorry - you are right. But I got it if  you want to delete.


----------



## jbrown99 (Aug 31, 2014)

The NARS foreplay pallet is awesome. I bought it a while ago but just tried it this week. Its beautiful. I love the tinted moisturizer instead of foundation during the summer. I also love the Luster blush. It gives a nice subtle glow on my NC42 skin, but can also be used as a nice highlight on darker tones.


----------



## pinorange11 (Sep 4, 2014)

I LOVE the taos blush.
  lightly applied/blended it's a pretty flush, and amped up it's a very exciting and healthy color


----------



## Anerley4U (Sep 11, 2014)

Love NARS Sheer Glow and Firming Foundation! Looks very natural on the face


----------



## sagehen (Sep 11, 2014)

[quote name="Anerley4U" url="/t/83716/favorite-nars-products-for-woc/480#post_2766195"] Haven't tried the Radiant Cream...I have samples for sale of the NARS Sheer Glow in New Orleans Firming Foundation in Benares and New Guinea. [/quote]  All selling and trading should be done in the Clearance Bin, when you get access, NOT the discussion threads.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 11, 2014)

sagehen said:


> All selling and trading should be done in the Clearance Bin, when you get access, NOT the discussion threads.


  Yes, this is why I deleted one of the posts in here. No selling outside the Clearance Bin. Thanks!


----------



## macattack77 (Sep 20, 2014)

Blushes:
  Taos
  Albatross

  I adore BOTH. I put off buying Albatross for a long time but it's truly all that was promised. Just blend a lot. 
  Taos I also love and add to the many others who love it.

  I really want to buy the colors SIN and TAJ MAHAL.  They both look so cool and unique.  And they've cropped up on a lot of the above lists- so I assume that means they're flattering for WOC.

  Powder:
  Sahara pressed powder!

  Love this. I think it's discontinued but it's the only pressed powder I've ever found that perfectly matches my skintone. 

  I also have the loose powder in Mountain and Beach but I don't like them as much.  The colors are off for me and loose powder is difficult to work with/dated in general.


----------



## catsandrabbits (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm not sure where I lay as a POC. I'm not as dark as some of my relatives, but I am native american so I do have to take into account the red undertones in my skin. You shoulda seen this nude nail polish I swatched the other day, it was pulling mean green on me haha. Anywho he concealer I've found that works best for me is Ginger. It's light but gives good coverage over the occasional blemish and dark circles


----------



## kimmyk (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolce Vita....fave blush of all time!!


----------



## Cherilyn Jarvis (Dec 7, 2014)

very nice blush and taj mahal


----------



## ShareeA (Mar 12, 2015)

New fave for dark skin is Nars Angelika. The silver glitter will show up if you don't tap the brush but the color is pink and intense.


----------

